# Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Januar 2009)

Im (immer noch offenen #6) C&R Thread wurde gerade recht off-topic über den Artenwandel in unseren Fischgewässern philosophiert und spekuliert.
Ist vielleicht ganz nett, dazu einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen, in dem ihr erzählen könnt, ob und wie sich eine Verschiebung der Fischarten in euren Gewässern bemerkbar macht. Es kann auch ganz ungewzungen über angenommene Gründe geredet werden, vielleicht kann der ein oder andere Boardie sogar ein paar Links oder Studien zum Thema anführen.

Ich mach mal den Anfang:
In "meinem" Hausgewässer, der Wörnitz (südliches Mittelfranken) können wir einen rasanten Anstieg folgender Fischarten feststellen: Waller, Rapfen, Kaulbarsch.
Ebenso rasant nehmen Aal und Schleie ab. 

An der (guten) Qualität und (fehlenden) Sichtigkeit des Wassers hat sich in den letzten 2 Jahrzehnten kaum etwas verändert. Die Waller wurden (ganz) früher besetzt, sie laichen allerdings erst seit ca. 15 Jahren ab. Über die Ursachen dieser plötzlichen "Liebesbereitschaft" der Waller kann lediglich spekuliert werden, Tatsache ist, dass man von einem Jahr aufs andere plötzlich Babywaller fing.
Über den Niedergang des Aals wurde schon mehrfach berichtet und dürfte vom größeren Walleraufkommen noch deutlich beschleunigt worden sein. Auch die Schleie scheint auf der Speisekarte des Wallers ganz weit oben zu stehen.

Was sind aber die letztlich verantwortlichen Gründe für den "Wallerschub"? Klimawandel? Mehr oder weniger Nährstoffe im Wasser? 
Vielleicht können wir zusammen "Licht ins Dunkel bringen"#6.
Dann legt mal los und erzählt, wie sich der Artenwandel bei euch so gestaltet!


----------



## Seele (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Sowas ähnliches hab ich auch beobachtet. Waller kommen auf (werden aber schlecht gefangen), Forellen nahezu verschwunden.


----------



## Zanderlui (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

müritz war vor 20jahren ein zandermekka-nun wurde die entwässerung der haushalte geändert klärgruben gebaut und so weiter und diese sachengelangen nicht mehr ins gewässer-dadurch drastische wasserklärung von jahr zu jahr und der zander ging auch immer weiter zurück und der hecht kam immer mehr...das ist der drastischte fall


----------



## Fechtus68 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Hallo Kohlmeise....kann mich Dir anschließen. Mein 'Hausgewässer', ein kleiner See, ca. 2 Ha groß, so um die 3,5m tief, war zu meiner Jugendzeit immer gut für ein paar schöne Schleien, man freute sich über einen Portionskarpfen, beim Nachtfischen wurden immer ein paar Aale gefangen. Heute sieht das ganz anders aus. Keine Schleien (wenn überhaupt mal über Schleienfänge berichtet wird dann sind die jenseits der 3 Pfund) Karpfen nur noch in recht großen Kaliber, Aal, wenn überhaupt, dicke, fette Dinger. Aber...seit ein paar Jahren mehren sich Wallerfänge, meist so 60-90 cm. Letztes Jahr einer von 1,68m (der vom Gastangler releast wurde).

Jetzt kommt natürlich die Frage hoch ob der Besatz mit Schleien, Karpfen und Aalen in den letzten Jahren eher Fütterung als Besatz waren. Bis das geklärt ist verzichten wir auf Besatz der o.g. Fischarten.

Könnt Ihr euch vorstellen dass Waller so mächtig im Weiher aufräumen?


----------



## gufipanscher (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

habs mir doch gedacht....

Da wären ja noch der Biber und der Kormoran... |rolleyes
ach stimmt, die hatten wir ja schon |supergri

Bleiben wir bei den Kiemenatmern. Ich hab auch gerade im c&r-thread schon die Rutte als Beispiel erwähnt, die hier (auch in Mfr) vor Jahren wieder angesiedelt wurde, da sie früher mal heimisch war und irgendwann einfach komplett verschwunden ist. Für das Verschwinden gabs sicherlich Grüde, über die ich allerdings nicht bescheid weiß, doch nun hat sich nach einmaligen(!) Besatz ein schon sehr guter Bestand aufgebaut, dessen Wachstum man durch regelmäßiges Fanglistenstudieren sehr gut beobachten kann. Erfreulicherweise sind sehr viele Jungtiere dabei...
Für das Verschwinden einer Fischart gibts viele Gründe, aber sicherlich nicht die einer Überbefischung. Also müssen die Gründe irgendwo in der Natur liegen. 
Aber wenn sich doch irgendetwas zum ungunsten der Quappen getan hat, warum sind diese dann jetzt wieder so stark?
Über die Folgen durch eine neue Population will ich jetzt mal nicht spekulieren, inwieweit sich das auf unser angepasstes Ökosystem auswirkt. 

Die Aussage, dass sich in den letzten 100 Jahren nicht so viel getan hat, wage ich mich aber auch nicht zu vertreten, denn:

zu den Wallern von Kohlmeise -wir fischen beide an der Wasserscheide, der eine Nord der andere Süd- gehört sein Gewässer zu den Donauflüssen und meines zum Main/Rhein. Bei ihm ist der Wels mehr oder weniger heimisch; bei mir nur eingebürgert, doch machen wir in beiden Gewässern die gleichen Feststellung. Nämlich, dass der Welsbestand rapide zunimmt. Die Gründe müssen daher in unserem Ökosystem liegen, aber wo genau!?


gruß Jul


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> habs mir doch gedacht....




Da ich wahrscheinlich eh schon ein Ökoimage habe, macht es gar keinen Sinn, damit nun aufzuhören....
#h
Im Ernst: sind doch spannende Themen und gerade eine Diskussion über den Artenwandel sollte recht gesittet verlaufen, hoffe ich doch!


----------



## steel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

wirklich ein interessantes thema.
diese beobachtung ist allerdings auch in anderen gewässern zu machen, so konnte ich,diese jahr, bei mehreren aal-ansitzen an der amper bei freising/münchen um die 30 waller bis 20 cm fangen aber dafür nur einen aal....stellt sich wiederum die frage ob man bei einem derartigen ungleichgewicht nicht aktiv eingreifen sollte, da ja absehbar ist das diese spirale sich bald immer schneller drehen wird...
mir fällt auch keine andere erklärung ein, als das der geringe anstieg der jahres-durchschnitts-temperatur einen derartigen einfluss auf die waller-population hat...ausserdem glaub ich das der allgemeine rückgang anderer raubfischarten der ganzen sache noch entgegenkommt...wie kann es sonst sein das auf einen so kurzen gewässerabschnitt ein solcher zuwachs vorhanden ist?


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Zanderluis Antwort finde ich recht interessant.



> müritz war vor 20jahren ein zandermekka-nun wurde die entwässerung der haushalte geändert klärgruben gebaut und so weiter und diese sachengelangen nicht mehr ins gewässer-dadurch drastische wasserklärung von jahr zu jahr und der zander ging auch immer weiter zurück und der hecht kam immer mehr...das ist der drastischte fall



Sicher ein ganz klarer Faktor wenn ich mir den Umstieg der Abwasserverbände von allerlei allein in unserer Region so ansehe.

Da werden Dinge gebaut und Dinge verworfen, und das schneidet ins Ökosystem ein.


----------



## GreenMonsta (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Hallo zusammen!

Bei uns ist es das gleiche Spiel:

War letztes Jahr mehrfach Nachtangeln,auf Zander und Aal.
Ich konnte nicht einen Aal,und nur einen kleinen Zander fangen obwohl die Stellen normalerweise super sind. ABER,dafür habe ich jede Nacht die ich am See verbracht habe 2-3 Waller gefangen. Alle um die 40-65cm groß,die haben einfach auf alles gebissen,Wurm,Köfi im Mittelwasser,und Köfi auf Grund.
habe auch von mehreren Leuten gehört das die Welse im Vormarsch sind.
Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.

lg,Ben


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Der Artenwandel könnte damit zusammenhängen dass es :

a.) kein naturliches Gleichgewicht gibt. Heißt alles in unserer Natur ist einem ständigen Wandel unterzogen

b.) Angler und Fischerzunft durch Besatzmaßnahmen selbst sehr großen Einfluß darauf nehmen

c.) durch die Globalisierung sehr viele Neue Arten ( und damit sind nicht nur Fische gemeint ) unsere Gewässer besiedeln

d.) Unsere Gewässer durch Umweltverschmutzung langfristig gesehen starken Höhen und Tiefen ausgesetzt sind. 

Man muß sich ja zunächst einmal die Frage stellen, welchen Referenzpunkt man annimmt.
Für den Rhein z.B. die Zeit vor der Industrialisierung, als noch Lachs und Stör reichlich vorkamen. Oder die frühen 80er Jahre, als der Rhein die wohl fischreichste Kloake Deutschlands war. Oder heute, wo der Rhein wieder wesentlich sauberer und artenreicher ist. 

Und auch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt sind die subjektiven Eindrücke. Ich glaube nämlich kaum, dass ein Angler in der Lage ist, den Fischbestand und dessen Entwicklung anhand der Fangerfolge richtig einzuschätzen. Kleine Tümpel mal ausgenommen, und auch da hab ich schon Überraschte Gesichter beim Ablassen gesehen. Die subjektiv empfundene Zunahme einer Art kann auch mit geänderten Angelmethoden zusammenhängen. Beispiel dafür sind Rapfen und Barbe im Rhein. Diese gab es auch in den 80ern reichlich. Nur hat sich kaum jemand die Mühe gemacht, diesen gezielt nachzustellen. Auch Welse waren vorhanden, wurden aber nicht gezielt befischt. Und grade beim Wels bin ich mir gar nicht sicher ob nicht die Zunahme der Angler für häufigere Fänge verantwortlich ist. Mehr Angeln im Wasser, mehr Welse am Haken. 
Natürlich gibt s Veränderungen im Rhein, keine Frage. Ob die aber so gravierend sind ( im Sinne von Arten verschwinden ) wie manchmal dargestellt ist die eine Frage. Ob es- wenn es denn so sei - das eine Katastrophe ist, eine ganz andere.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



steel schrieb:


> stellt sich wiederum die frage ob man bei einem derartigen ungleichgewicht nicht aktiv eingreifen sollte, da ja absehbar ist das diese spirale sich bald immer schneller drehen wird...




Ungleichgewicht...
Schwieriger Begriff. Die Natur kennt das eigentlich nicht, nur unsere subjektive Wahrnehmung und unser "Wunschdenken", was unter "Gleichgewicht" zu verstehen ist.
Das Gleichgewicht existiert aber eigentlich fortwährend, nur immer in anderen Ausdrucksformen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Artenwandel könnte damit zusammenhängen dass es :
> 
> a.) kein naturliches Gleichgewicht gibt. Heißt alles in unserer Natur ist einem ständigen Wandel unterzogen




Genau das meine ich auch. Da sieht man mal, wie verschieden man das gleiche doch ausdrücken kann.


----------



## gufipanscher (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Das ist auch deutlich an den Lauben zu sehen. Die gabs früher seltenst in unseren Gewässern. Kannte sie eigentlich nur von klaren großen Gewässern wie den Weißensee oder ähnlichen. Jetzt haben sie sich auch hier in den kleinsten Rinnen gemausert. Das gleiche sieht man auch an den verwandten Rapfen. Früher ein Fisch großer Ströme dringt immer mehr in langsame bis stehende Gewässer vor, die von der Lage und der Bodenbeschaffenheit für ihn früher nicht in Frage gekommen wären.
Der Zander (wie von Lui geschrieben) baut ab, da er trübes Wasser liebt.

Wir haben als Vereinsgewässer unter anderem einen Bach der früher fiftyfifty das Wasser einer Quelle und das ungeklärte Wasser eines Dorfes führte. Es waren darin sehr viele und auch sehr große Fische jeder Art zu fangen. Dann wurde plötzlich das Wasser der Haushalte und Bauernhöfe geklärt und der Fischreichtum war innerhalb von 2 Jahren fast vollständig erloschen. Auch jetzt, 15 Jahre später findet man nur noch Fadenalgen (ich glaube auch Indiz für hohen Nitratgehalt) und ein paar vereinzelte Döbel vor.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Hier schon mal was zum einlesen.

http://www.umdenken.de/ub1996/ub0320.htm


----------



## Lorenz (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Hi

ich war als Bub mal in einem anderen Verein.Es war ein kleiner Stausee und alle haben gemeckert,dass es früher ach soviele und so große Schleien gab.Jetzt nichtmehr!
Der ehemalige 1.Vorsitzende war schon sehr alt und hat dann auch sein Amt niedergelegt.Er sagte,dass es früher nicht nur viele und große Schleien gab,sondern auch Schilf das weit ins Wasser wuchs und jedemenge Kraut!!!
Damals war da nicht mehr viel von übrig ausser einem jämmerlichen schmalen Schilfgürtel... |rolleyes

In meinem jetztigen Hausgewässer sieht es auch nicht wirklich nach Schleien aus! Ok,es gibt schon noch Kraut,aber soviel wie früher bei weitem nicht,wenn ich so manchen Erzählungen glauben kann...
Befestigte Ufer mit "Steinpackungen",eine "Kurgastfreundliche" Promenade usw. |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> a.) kein naturliches Gleichgewicht gibt. Heißt alles in unserer Natur ist einem ständigen Wandel unterzogen



Richtig, mal ein anderes aber passendes Bsp dazu.

Als ich Kind war sind auf einem bestimmten Blumenbeet was schon immer Blumenbeet war und nie anderweitig genutz wurde im Frühjahr stets Schneeglöckchen gewachsen. 

Bis ende der 80er ca. standen da nur und ausnahmlos diese weißen Frühblüher. Dann anfang der 90 konnte man schon den einen oder anderen "gelben Kopf" (auch sone Frühblume, Ralle du weisst sicher welche ich meine) zwischen den Schneeglöckchen sehen.

Heute steht da kaum noch eins, nur noch diese gelbe Art, was man sicher auch auf die Artenvielfalt der Fische beziehen kann.:q Und mit sicherheit waren keine Heerscharen von "Glöckchensammlern" an diesem Beet und doch sind sie nicht mehr in der Zahl wie früher vertreten.

Wie gesagt das ist kein OT, sondern verbildlicht das was man am Fischbestand mancher Arten sehen kann. Irgendwo gibts Gründe für alles und die sind längst nicht so banal wie einige immer glauben.


----------



## Fechtus68 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Hallo, diesen Weiher mit Kurgastpromenade haben wir - Gott sei Dank - nicht. Vielmehr mausert sich das Gewässer von einem ehemaligen trostlosen Flotationsweiher der Gruben zu einem Gewässer mit schöner Vegetation. Also von daher hat sich das Gewässer von Ablaichmöglichkeiten her deutlich verbessert....


----------



## gufipanscher (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Ollek schrieb:


> Irgendwo gibts Gründe für alles und die sind längst nicht so banal wie einige immer glauben.




|kopfkrat und wo liegen nun diese?

in deinem falle wohl, dass irgendwie ein fremder samen in dein beet gekommen ist, und das was dabei herausgekommen ist hat den rest einfach verdrängt.....

dieses Beispiel veranschaulicht mir eher, was man durch Artenverschleppung anrichten kann. Aber ist ja irgendwie auch mit topic bei diesem Thread.


----------



## Onkel Tom (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Hallo Kohlmeise! Ist ein schönes Thema, hast du gut gemacht.

Bei mir hier in der Oder gibt es auch einen recht ordentlichen Bestand an Welsen. Viele Angler, die es im Sommer mit Tauwurm auf Aale versuchen berichten davon, dass sie mehr kleine Waller als Aale fangen. Wie auf meinem Avatar zu sehen ist, gibt es auch durchaus größere Exemplare und jedes Jahr hört man auch von Begegnungen der unheimlichen Art, bei denen Angler mit unpassendem Gerät von wahren Giganten jenseits der zwei Meter Marke überrascht werden und diesen Fischen absolut nichts entgegen setzen konnten. Ein großer Wels, der nach dem Biss in die Hauptströmung der Oder jagt ist ohne passendes Gerät nicht zu halten.

Auffällig ist meiner Meinung nach, dass der Wels eine besondere Vorliebe für bestimmte Fischarten zu haben scheint. 

Kleine Geschichte dazu:

Unweit von meiner Heimatstadt entfernt gibt es ein schönes Kiesgrubensystem, bestehend aus mehreren Gewässern mit starkem Krautaufkommen, sehr klarem Wasser und einem recht gutem Hecht und Barschbestand. Früher gab es auch viele Aale und Schleien in den Gewässern.

Ein sehr alter Angler erzählte mir erst vor kurzem, das diese Gruben früher als "Klärbecken" für Fische aus der Oder benutzt wurden. Wie auch andere deutsche Flüsse, war die Oder früher sehr schmutzig und die Fische schmeckten nicht besonders gut. So wurden große Mengen aus der Oder ganz einfach in die Gruben geschmissen, um sie zu "reinigen". Dabei gelangten auch Welse in diese Gruben. Heute ist das aus der Sicht vieler ein großes Ärgernis. Schonzeit und Mindestmaß für den Wels wurden an diesen Gewässern aufgehoben und es besteht eine Entnahmepflicht für Welse. 
Es fällt auf, das die Fänge von Schleien und Aalen jedes Jahr weniger werden. Aale werden jedes Jahr im Frühjahr besetzt, nur gefangen werden sie nicht mehr. Mehrere male im Jahr versucht man die Welse mit Netzen zu erwischen und immer wenn ein großer erwischt wird, findet man viele Aale in seinem Magen. Er scheint eine der Leibspeisen der Welse zu sein. Den Rückgang der Schleien würde ich persönlich nicht zwingend den Welsen zuschreiben. Grund dafür ist vielmehr der starke Besatz mit Karpfen (jeden Herbst), da sie ja direkte Futterkonkurrenten darstellen.

Man könnte also sagen, dass sich die Artenpalette bei uns in der Nähe teilweise deutlich durch Eingriffe des Menschen verändert hat. Ich für meinen Teil kann nicht beurteilen, ob das nun schlimm ist wie es ist oder nicht. Ich habe noch nie eine Schleie gefangen und finde es Schade. Andererseits finde ich es auch Schade, dass nun der Wels so schlecht dran sein soll in diesen Gruben, da er wohl auch nichts dafür kann, dass er in der Vergangenheit hierher gebracht wurde. Ich kann mit den jetzigen Umständen leben und passe mich den Gegebenheiten an.


----------



## Felix 1969 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

In unserem Gewässer(Neckar bei Tübingen)wären wir froh nur irgend etwas zu fangen!Ganz zu schweigen von einem Artenwandel|rolleyes


----------



## steel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

stimmt, "gleichgewicht" ist ein unglückliches wort.
1. kann ich ja nich die gesamte amper beurteilen.
2.  ist das bewusstein des menschen für seine umwelt ja erst seit 20-30 jahren so scharf und das ist in der natur noch nichmal ein wimpernschlag!

aber wir sind uns doch einig,das, das tempo in dem arten sich vermehren u.behaupten und damit unweigerlich andere verdrängen nicht natürlich ist und damit auch nichts mit dem natürlichen "ungleichgewicht" zu tun hat.


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> |kopfkrat und wo liegen nun diese?
> 
> in deinem falle wohl, dass irgendwie ein fremder samen in dein beet gekommen ist, und das was dabei herausgekommen ist hat den rest einfach verdrängt.....



 Richtig,dieser "Fremde" war aber in dem Falle die Natur da niemand diesen Wildwuchs je ins Beet eigebracht hat.



gufipanscher schrieb:


> dieses Beispiel veranschaulicht mir eher, was man durch Artenverschleppung anrichten kann. Aber ist ja irgendwie auch mit topic bei diesem Thread.



Aber auch das hier ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel von dir#6


----------



## gufipanscher (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

schön, dass auch in diesem thread noch platz für humor ist....




Felix 1969 schrieb:


> In unserem Gewässer(Neckar bei Tübingen)wären wir froh nur irgend etwas zu fangen!Ganz zu schweigen von einem Artenwandel|rolleyes



ich würd sagen, der Artenwandel ist im vollen Gange! Die bisherigen Fische sind weg und die neuen müssen sich erst an deine Köder gewöhnen :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Ach ja, und dann noch meine subjektiven Eindrücke vom Rhein. Bezogen auf die 80er Jahre

Weißfische: 

Rotauge, Brassen, Güster

Eklatanter Rückgang vor allem der mittelgroßen Exemplare.
Kleine und sehr große Exemplare lassen sich vergleichsweise wie früher fangen. Das finde ich besonders Bemerkenswert, da man auf der einen Seite ja von einer Zunahme der Fischfresser spricht ( Waller, Rapfen ) auf der anderen aber Barsch und Zander scheinbar weniger geworden sind. Eine Verdrängung der einen Fischfresser durch die Bestandserhöhung anderer kann ja grundsätzlich nur durch Futterkonkurrenz begründet sein. Erst wenn das Futter knapp wird, hat die robustere/geschicktere Art einen Vorteil.

Ukelei

Gar nicht einzuschätzen. Früher konnte man regelmäßig große Schwärme an der Oberfläche beobachten. Heute scheint der Rhein zeitweise Ukeleifrei zu sein. Doch dann kommt an eines schönen Tages ans Wasser und es ist fast wie früher. 

Rapfen

Scheinbar wesentlich stärker vertreten als früher. Scheinbar, weil ich ihn früher nie gezielt beangelt habe. Und die meissten anderen Angler auch nicht. Gleichwohl waren auch früher Zufallsfänge möglich. Auch konnte man früher schon jagende Rapfen beobachten. Und wenn man nicht gezielt drauf angelt, bleiben Zufallsfänge die Ausnahme.

Aland und Döbel

Keine Ahnung. Früher wie heute nur Zufallsfänge.

Barbe

Ähnlich wie beim Rapfen. Zufallsfänge sind selten, da der bevorzugte Lebensraum der Barbe nicht mit dem bevorzugten Lebensraum anderer Arten identisch ist. Gezielt wurde sie früher nur von wenigen " Specimen Huntern " gefangen. Und das in guten Stückzahlen und großen Exemplaren. Gefühlsmäßig würd ich sagen, da hat sich nix verändert. 

Raubfische:

Zander

Scheinbar ein Rückgang. Scheinbar, weil es auch heute durchaus möglich ist, gute Zanderstrecken in Anzahl und Größe zu bekommen. Auffallend ist, dass es tagsüber ungleich schwerer ist, einen Zander an den Haken zu bekommen als früher. In der Dämmerung und nachts hingegen sind die Chancen durchaus gut. Ebenfalls auffallend ist, dass die Zander sich vielmehr an den Strömungskanten der Packlagen aufzuhalten scheinen, als in den Buhnen. Jedenfalls fange ich dort ungleich besser, resp. genauso wie früher. 

Barsch

Ziemlich sicher ein Rückgang. Zwar fängt man immer noch gut größere Exemplare, aber die kleinen, die früher oft sehr häufig vorkamen, scheinen seltener geworden zu sein. Auch hier sind die Fänge in den Strömungskanten beser als in den Buhnen. 

Wels

Kann ich nicht so recht beurteilen. Wir haben vor 30 Jahren schon Babywelse gefangen. Nicht sehr oft, aber ab und an.
Auch der Wels wurde damals nicht gezielt befischt. Allerdings hört man ja immer wieder von zunehmenden Beifängen der Wurmangler. Kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Hecht

Hab ich nie richtig begriffen. Es gab früher Jahre, an denen man regelmäßig Hecht gefangen hat. Dann wieder Jahre an denen so gut wie nix ging. In jüngerer Zeit scheint es wieder mehr zu werden. Möglicherweise hängt das mit den Frühjahrshochwassern zusammen, die der Hecht im Rhein zum Ablaichen benötigt. 

Sonstiges

Alle anderen Fischarten kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich sie weder früher noch heute gezielt beangelt habe.

Edit: Das beruht alles auf meinen subjektiven Eindrücken und Erfahrungen. Ich schließe keinesfalls aus, dass andere das anders erfahren haben.


----------



## steel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> In unserem Gewässer(Neckar bei Tübingen)wären wir froh nur irgend etwas zu fangen!Ganz zu schweigen von einem Artenwandel|rolleyes


 
das lässt sich auch über die isar unterhalb von münchen bis landshut sagen.

früher vor 50-60 jahren sollen bauern teilweise äschen u. nasen an ihre schweine verfüttert haben weil es einfach so viele gab das es keinen interessierte, heute ist die isar beinah tot...
klar es gibt kapitalste fische u. auch satz-forellen aber was es nicht mehr gibt sind brut u.-jungfische...
laut gewässeranalyse fehlt es an schwebeteilchen (auf gut deutsch:dreck) die den anfang der nahrungskette bilden...
es kommen einfach nur noch geklärte abwässer hinein die keine nahrungsgrundlage für kleinstlebewesen bilden...

niemand will abwässer in die flüsse leiten, aber warum sind die flüsse dann so leer, bevor der mensch die einleiten konnte gab es ja auch genug fisch...kann mir das mal jemand erklären?


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Ich habe im anderen Thread auch die Nahrungskette genannt, die mit dem kleinsten Glied anfängt (Microplankton Wasserflöhe etc) und mit den grössten Gliedern :q endet.

  Eine Verschiebung dieser Kette durch Mensch oder Natur wird zwangsläufig ein Ungleichgewicht der Arten oder gar gänzliche Verdrängung erzeugen .

  Und das ist das Problem, und die Maßnahmen sind dahingehend, maximal, diesen Zustand zu verlangsamen aber verhindern wird man ihn nicht können. 
Selbst wenn ab morgen der Mensch keinerlei Einfluss auf die Natur mehr hätte würde sich der Vorgang lediglich auf ein betimmtes maß verlangsamen.

PS. Im übrigen ist das "Ungleichgewicht" das subjektive Empfinden des Menschen der für sich selbst ein und die selben Bedingungen beibehalten will. Die Natur kennt kein Ungleichgewicht.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Forellenregion Eifel:

Aal gibts praktisch garkeinen mehr, vor 20 Jahren konnte man ihn problemlos im Bach fangen.
Die Puffforelle hat in nahezu allen stehenden Gewässern die Bachforelle verdrängt, im Bach konnte sie sich glücklicherweise nicht behaupten, die Bachforellenbestände sind gut. Jedoch ist jedes stehende Gewässer vollgepumpt mit Satzkarpfen die selten größer als 8-9kg werden. Leider vermehren sich diese bestens. Zander gibts hier auch, jedoch sind die Bestände recht bescheiden.


Jemand ne Ahnung wo Kaulbarsch und Karausche ursprünglich herkommen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Ollek schrieb:


> Bis ende der 80er ca. standen da nur und ausnahmlos diese weißen Frühblüher. Dann anfang der 90 konnte man schon den einen oder anderen "gelben Kopf" (auch sone Frühblume, Ralle du weisst sicher welche ich meine) zwischen den Schneeglöckchen sehen.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## steel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ich habe im anderen Thread auch die Nahrungskette genannt, die mit dem kleinsten Glied anfängt (Microplankton Wasserflöhe etc) und mit den grössten Gliedern :q endet.
> 
> 
> PS. Im übrigen ist das "Ungleichgewicht" das subjektive Empfinden des Menschen der für sich selbst ein und die selben Bedingungen beibehalten will. Die Natur kennt kein Ungleichgewicht.


 

gleichgewicht hin, ungleichgewicht her...
HAUPTSACHE ich bleib das grösste glied!!!!!|laola:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## gufipanscher (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



steel schrieb:


> niemand will abwässer in die flüsse leiten, aber warum sind die flüsse dann so leer, bevor der mensch die einleiten konnte gab es ja auch genug fisch...kann mir das mal jemand erklären?




Aber was war ganz früher, vor Mensch, bzw Industrialisierung?

ganz am Anfang eine Quelle evtl mit Feuchtgebieten in denen pflanzliches und tierisches Plankton wunderbar gedeiht. Alles kommt aus Wiesen und Feldern zusammengelaufen und darauf baute sich das ganze Wachstum auf.  

Jetzt, abgesehen von irgendwelchen künstlichen Verbauungen, kommt uber die Felder fast nur noch Chemie in die Flüsse, aus den Kläranlagen läuft nur noch totes Wasser. Und sicherlich kommen da auch Stoffe mit rein, die abtötend wirken. 
Das alles hat Einfluss auf Mikroorganismen, die die Grundlage für alles sind.

Man bildet sich ein, es würde alles in die Richtung wie früher gehen, da ja alles sauber wird. Aber leider machen wir immer mehr kaputt, als gut


----------



## steel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

jap!da hast du recht!


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



steel schrieb:


> niemand will abwässer in die flüsse leiten, aber warum sind die flüsse dann so leer, bevor der mensch die einleiten konnte gab es ja auch genug fisch...kann mir das mal jemand erklären?


 

Ich versuche es.

Vor den Einleitungen gab es ein gesundes, ausgeglichenes Ökosystem, welches extrem Artenreich an Fischnährtieren war. Große Biomasse auf viele Arten verteilt. Mit der Verschmutzung fand ein Artensterben statt. Übrig blieben wenige unempfindliche Arten, die sich aber rasant vermehrt haben. Auch große ( sogar u.U. größere )Biomasse, aber auf wenige Arten verteilt. Eine ausreichende Nahrungsgrundlage blieb daher erhalten. Jetzt wird diesen Arten durch die Verbesserung der Wasserqualität das Leben schwer gemacht. Sie werden weniger. Neue Arten kommen aber nicht so schnell und in ausreichender Menge nach, wie die resistenten Arten weniger werden. Geringere Biomasse mit wachsender Artenanzahl.

Ist jetzt ganz stark vereinfacht dargestellt.

Will aber auch heißen, bleiben die Umwelteinflüsse einigermaßen stabil, pendelt sich auch das Ökosystem wieder ein. Geht leider wesentlich langsamer, als auf einer Wiese.


----------



## gufipanscher (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



steel schrieb:


> gleichgewicht hin, ungleichgewicht her...
> HAUPTSACHE ich bleib das grösste glied!!!!!|laola:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:




sorry Steel, aber den größten Gliedern gehört nicht nur in dem Fall öfters mal der Stock aus der Hand genommen.  :q


----------



## Doc Plato (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Kurze Zwischenfrage.... was können wir denn gegen Ollek`s verschwundene Schneeglöckchenpopulation unternehmen...? 

Ok ok.... bin schon ruhig.....


----------



## steel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

he, gufipanscher...der war nich schlecht! grins....

spass muss sein...|wavey:


----------



## steel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

@ralle...klingt logisch!also kann man nichts weiter tun?!


----------



## gufipanscher (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich versuche es.
> 
> 
> Will aber auch heißen, bleiben die Umwelteinflüsse einigermaßen stabil, pendelt sich auch das Ökosystem wieder ein. Geht leider wesentlich langsamer, als auf einer Wiese.




aber wie soll das von Statten gehen? wenn wir sowas vorfinden:



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Jetzt, abgesehen von irgendwelchen künstlichen Verbauungen, kommt uber die Felder fast nur noch Chemie in die Flüsse, aus den Kläranlagen läuft nur noch totes Wasser. Und sicherlich kommen da auch Stoffe mit rein, die abtötend wirken.
> Das alles hat Einfluss auf Mikroorganismen, die die Grundlage für alles sind.




wenn sich da was einpendeln soll, müssten verschiedene Lebewesen einige Mutationen durchmachen.... und das würde innerhalb von 50 Jahren nicht geschehen...
tja, und wenn doch, dann hat sich in den 50 Jahen wieder so viel geändert, dass wieder kein richtiges Leben statfinden kann.


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Vergesst in Fließgewässern die Pille(n) nicht!|uhoh:


----------



## gufipanscher (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Vergesst in Fließgewässern die Pille(n) nicht!|uhoh:



unter anderem... von deiner Pharma-Rezat eh ganz zu schweigen :g


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage.... was können wir denn gegen Ollek`s verschwundene Schneeglöckchenpopulation unternehmen...?
> 
> Ok ok.... bin schon ruhig.....


 

Wie wär´s mit Demostricken :m


----------



## Doc Plato (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie wär´s mit Demostricken :m




Puuuh, ich dachte schon ich bekomme ne Einladung um seinen Rasen neu zu besamen.....


----------



## Doanaplantscha (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> |kopfkrat und wo liegen nun diese?
> 
> in deinem falle wohl, dass irgendwie ein fremder samen in dein beet gekommen ist, und das was dabei herausgekommen ist hat den rest einfach verdrängt.....
> 
> dieses Beispiel veranschaulicht mir eher, was man durch Artenverschleppung anrichten kann. Aber ist ja irgendwie auch mit topic bei diesem Thread.


 
...aber kann man hier wirklich von anrichten sprechen? Ist Artenverschleppung oder vielleicht besser Artenverschiebung nicht einfach ein Bestandteil unserer Natur. Diese hält sich nicht an Gesetzestexte oder Ländergrenzen oder die persönlichen Vorlieben eines Menschen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> aber wie soll das von Statten gehen? wenn wir sowas vorfinden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nö, das hat mit Mutationen nix zu tun. Wir reden ja nicht von einem Exodus durch Einleitung alles abtötender Chemikalien oder einer nuklearen Katastrophe. Völlig klar aber, dass man den alten Zustand leicht wieder herstellen könnte. Dazu muß man einfach wieder die Kläranlagen abschalten. Wie lange das dann gut geht, bzw. wie kurz vor dem Zusammenbruch der Rhein damals war, kann ich nicht beurteilen. 

Im Rhein ist dieser Prozess der positiven Veränderung noch in vollem Gange. Und ich find ihn gut. Allerdings muss man sich in seinen Angelgewohnheiten umstellen. Und ich gebe gerne zu, dass mir das nicht leicht gefallen ist. Und ich ärgere mich heut noch über die vertane Zeit, weil ich unbedingt mit alten Gewohnheiten alten Erfolg erzwingen wollte. 
Veränderung heißt Anpassung, auch und grade für uns Angler.


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



steel schrieb:


> gleichgewicht hin, ungleichgewicht her...
> HAUPTSACHE ich bleib das grösste glied!!!!!|laola:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:










  Dann lass mal sehn 



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage.... was können wir denn gegen Ollek`s verschwundene Schneeglöckchenpopulation unternehmen...?
> 
> Ok ok.... bin schon ruhig.....



#xz.B.den Bezirksdirektor der SED Kreisleitung verständigen



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Puuuh, ich dachte schon ich bekomme ne Einladung um seinen Rasen neu zu besamen.....



 Nein denn diese Aktion findet dieses Jahr schon bei Ralle statt. |kopfkrat Oder ist da überhaupt noch Bedarf Ralle? |rolleyes
 ...


----------



## Doc Plato (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

He he...  
Sehe das schon.... Ollek und ich beim besamen von Ralles Garten, Grundstück, oder was auch immer.... |supergri
Mal gucken wie weit das bis zu Ralle ist.... :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Ollek schrieb:


> Nein denn diese Aktion findet dieses Jahr schon bei Ralle statt. |kopfkrat Oder ist da überhaupt noch Bedarf Ralle? |rolleyes
> ...


 

Ouh verdammt, jetzt wär ich fast dem Ferkelfahnder zum Opfer gefallen.:g

Also mit " besamen " meint man bei uns auf dem Land nicht das bestellen von Ackerland, sondern eher.. naja, ihr wisst schon, Kühe und so. 

Ich kann definitv ausschließen, dass bei mir eine Wiese besamt wird. Sollte Doc Plato allerdings großen Spass daran haben, kann ich ihm gerne ein Stück Wiese zur Verfügung stellen, sofern ich die Rechte an den Bildern bekomme. :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> He he...
> Sehe das schon.... Ollek und ich beim besamen von Ralles Garten, Grundstück, oder was auch immer.... |supergri
> Mal gucken wie weit das bis zu Ralle ist.... :m


 
Ich denke das reicht jetzt..............

















für eine Meldung an den Ferkelfahnder. :m



*Und jetzt wieder on topic, Zack, Zack.:m*


----------



## Honeyball (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Sehe das schon.... Ollek und ich beim besamen von Ralles Garten, Grundstück, oder was auch immer....



ohne die letzten 4 Worte hätt ich's ja noch durchgegehn lassen, aber so:|rolleyes










:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

|supergri statts dem von mir etwas unglücklich gewähltem Beispiel der Schneeglöckchen hätte ich alternativ und besser zum Thema passend auch eine Population von Gründlingen angeben können an einem bestimmten Abschnitt eines Gewässers bei uns das jetzt 20 Jahre später fast ausschliesslich ukelei als Kleinfisch beinhaltet.

Die Gründlinge sind fast völlig weg. Und auch hier meine ich sagen zu können das die "böse" Küchenfraktion nicht daran Schuld ist. (sorry ...bitte keinen weiteren Anflug einer C&...|supergri)

PS...|sagnix ich könnte den ganzen Tag....aber wies bei Plato aussieht #c (also Rasen neu und so.)


----------



## MefoProf (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Moin,

na dann will ich euch nicht dumm sterben lassen. Bei den gelben Blumen wird es sich um Winterlinge handeln, auch Eranthis genannt.

#h


----------



## Doc Plato (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ouh verdammt, jetzt wär ich fast dem Ferkelfahnder zum Opfer gefallen.:g
> 
> Also mit " besamen " meint man bei uns auf dem Land nicht das bestellen von Ackerland, *sondern eher.. naja**, ihr wisst schon, Kühe und so. *
> 
> ...



Back to Topic:

Was meint Ihr, welche Veränderung wird der Rhein in den nächsten Jahren erfahren? Ich denke da auch in Richtung Lachsbesatz. |kopfkrat

Huch, na schönen DANK! :vik:


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

@ Mefoprof

#6THX das wollt ich schon lange mal wissen. 

Nur bei "gelbe Blume im Winter/Frühjahr" kommt nix passendes bei Google.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

heieiei,

kaum passt man nicht auf, seid ihr schon vom Artenwandel schnurstracks zum Besamen weitergegangen.
:q

Tz, tz......
:vik:

Aber ich denke, über den jetzigen Zustand des Rheins, den ich ehrlich gesagt noch niemals live gesehen habe |peinlich,
brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren. Einige werden noch die Beschreibung meines Bachs in Erinnerung haben, der an manchen Stellen beständig die Farbe wechselte. Gott sei dank sind diese Zeiten längst vorbei.


----------



## LAC (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Hallo,
ist ja richtig spannend hier.
Ich glaube, dass wir angler uns ein falsches bild machen, wenn es um ein ökologisches gleichgewicht geht, denn wir achten immer auf die angelfische, damit wird aber kein gleichgewicht erzielt.
Als angler fummeln wir ja durch fische fangen und durch besatz von fischen - meist noch angelbare arten - ganz schön im gewässer rum. Und da läuft nicht immer alles richtig ab, was da gemacht wird.
Ralle erwähnte, dass sich ein angler über den fischbestand des gewässers anhand von fangstatistiken kein bild machen kann - dieses ist richtig. Wenn man ein gewässer pachtet, sollte man den istbestand erfassen, dieses geht nur durch elektrisches abfischen und da zählen auch nicht die schönen worte vom vormieter, was alles drin ist. Dieses vorgehensweise, machen jedoch nur ganz wenige vereine, da ja nur wenige angler den schein für die elektrofischerei haben und wenn, dann fehlt es bei einigen an den gerätschaften, dazu gehört ja auch ein boot. 
Vorher sollte man sich anhand von alten unterlagen bzw. über die staatlichen einrichtungen sinformieren, welche fische waren denn mal früher in diesem gewässer und versuchen dieses zu besetzen, da gehören auch die kleinfische zu. Und die arten die dort nicht heimisch sind, zu entnehmen. 
Bevor man jedoch an besatz denkt, sollte man sich mit dem gewässer befassen und dieses überprüfen, ist es überhaupt möglich einen besatz zu machen, denn die unterschiedlichen fischarten können zwar zusammen leben, ist jedoch ist die gewässerqualität nicht so gut, obwohl es eine forellen und äschenregion ist, dann kann man nicht sagen gut, jetzt werfen wir karpfen dort rein - das geht zwar, jedoch ziehen sie sich zurück in den ruhigen zonen und kommen dort in mengen vor. So kenne ich es von vereinen.
Von seiten der nutzer wird kaum ein gewässer richtig ernst genommen. Es wird meistens im sinne gehandelt, wie komme ich am besten zurecht und was kann ich raus holen - natürlich denkt man auch, es darf nichts passieren, dann ist ja das ganze geld weg - jedenfalls bewegt man sich auf messers schneide, da man mehrere faktoren berücksichtigen muss. 

Ich schneide nur die graskarpfen an - fast alle angelvereine haben in den 70iger jahren diese art in seen besetzt, damit sie frei bahn haben zum angeln. Über die folgen waren sie sich gar nicht bewusst, die kamen später ans tageslicht. Diese kreiselmäher können ganz schnell einen see vernichten, er entwickelt sich zur schlammgrube und kippt um. Noch heute lese ich hier im board, wie sieht es denn mit besatz von graskarpfen aus - fast alle haben große probleme damit bekommen - selbst nach 30 jahren macht man es noch, nur, weil man probleme mit dem kraut hat beim angeln - nein das hat man nicht, man muss nur die angeltechnik umstellen. 

Nun besitzen einige fliessgewässer ja noch staustufen und haben keine fischtreppen, d.h. die fische können sich nur flussabwärts bewegen, jedoch nicht flussaufwärts ihre laichzüge antreten und dann kann es passieren, dass z.b. barben reichlich vor staustufen stehen und auch gefangen werden - das ist nicht normal, jedoch hat der mensch diese staustufe geschaffen zum teil so gross, dass eine schleifung nicht machbar ist. Ich kenne mehrere fliessgewässer in deutschland wo dieses der fall ist. 
Ganz wichtig ist, dass der zuständige gewässerwart eines vereins, die erfahrung hat und diese auch durchsetzen kann beim verein, kann er dieses nicht und hat auch keine ahnung, sind die fehler vorprogrammiert. 
Ein tipp: setzt man sich wirklich für ein gewässer ein, dann steht dem gewässerwart bzw. dem verein alle türen auf bei den staatlichen einrichtungen - in NRW ist es die ehemalige landesanstalt für fischerei in kirchhundem / albaum. In deutschland hat jedes land informationsmaterial - alles kostenlos - welche fiascharten in den einzelnen fliessgewässern heimisch sind und welche dort vorkommen, denn sie überprüfen ständig ihre zuständigen gewässer. Es lohnt sich also, mit diesen behörden eng zusammen zu arbeiten, dann steht man auf der sicheren seite - ein problem wird eintreten er hat viele gegner im verein und wird nicht mehr gewählt, ausser sie fressen aus seine hände - dann ist es ein experte.

Fische kennen ja keine grenzen, ein angelverein hat jedoch seine pachtgrenze und ein großteil kann sich kein bild machen, was alles besetzt wird im gesamten Fliessgewässersystem, welches aufgeteilt ist in 25 oder mehr pachtstrecken. Normal müssten alle angelvereine sich an einem tisch setzen und sich gemeinsam über dieses fließgewässer gedanken machen - wird dieses nicht gemacht, wundert man sich immer wieder, über einige fischarten die man fängt.
Damit man sich mal ein bild macht, was man alles berücksichtigen muss beim verfahrenskonzept fischereilichen artenschutzes, stelle ich mal eine grafik von mir ein, die in den 80iger jahren veröffentlicht wurde. Sie kommt etwas später.

Hier ist sie


----------



## dtnorway (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> und der zander ging auch immer weiter zurück und der hecht kam immer mehr...das ist der drastischte fall



Eigentlich sollte das auch so sein. Wie Du ja weist ist der Zander kein Einheimischer Fisch. In jedem Gewässer sollte der Hechtbestand höher sein als der der Zander!
Genau das Gleiche ist die Geschichte mit Bach und Regenbogenforellen. Ich finde das bei Besatzmassnahmen viel zu sorglos mit dem Besatz von Rainbow umgegangen wird. Klar jeder freut sich wenn er in "seinem" See eine fängt, aber eigentlich gehören sie da nicht hin.
Da gibt es noch andere Beispiele aber das würde jetzt zu weit führen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, über den jetzigen Zustand des Rheins, den ich ehrlich gesagt noch niemals live gesehen habe |peinlich,
> brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren.


 

Ich glaube, da hast Du was mißverstanden. Die jüngere Entwicklung des Rheins ist ganz und gar nicht peinlich. Das Wasser ist weniger belastet, die Fische weitestgehend gesund und man kann dort wunderbar und mit Erfolg fischen. Nur die Massenfänge früherer Zeiten sind wohl vorbei. Aber die brauch ich auch nicht mehr.




Aber zwei Erlebnisse zum Thema Angler und Einschätzung des Fischbestands.

Ich war glaub ich grad 16. In unserer Nähe war ein größerer Teich, fast schon ein kleiner See, der als Forellenpuff diente. 
Neben Forellen wurden auch Karpfen und Weißfische besetzt.

Nun erfreute sich die Anlage wachsender Beliebtheit und immer mehr Angler kamen hin. Entsprechend wurde auch besetzt.
Bald aber fingen die Angler an zu murren. Man fängt nix mehr. Der Besitzer verstärkte die Besatzmaßnahmen. Doch das half nix. Irgendwann wurde er dann gesehen, der große Hecht. Ein Monstrum, sicher weit über einen Meter lang. Immer mehr Angler haben diesen Fisch am Schilfrand stehen gesehen. Und es dauerte auch gar nicht lange bis er einem der Angler an den Haken ging. Leider kam der Fisch ab, bevor er an die Oberfläche kam. Das ging noch zwei-dreimal so. Dann wurd´s dem Besitzer zu bunt und er setzte ein Kopfgeld von 50 Mark für den Hecht aus. Natürlich haben dann alle diesem Riesen nachgestellt. Gefangen hat ihn keiner, nur " drangehabt ". 
Der Besitzer wurde immer mehr bedrängt. Man käme nicht mher wieder, denn man sehe nicht ein das Futter für den Monsterhecht ( die Besatzforellen ) zu finanzieren etc., etc.

Letztlich entschloß er sich, den Teich abzulassen. Der Mönch wurde geöffnet und es hat sehr, sehr lange gedauert, bis das Wasser raus war. Schließlich blieb nur noch eine schmale Rinne von gut 20 cm Wassertiefe übrig. Die wurde dann mit Keschern abgeschöpft.
Was dabei rauskam, waren knapp 20 Forellen, zwei Karpfen, ein paar Barsche, ein paar hundert kleine Rotaugen und.................jawoll, ein einziger Hecht. Der hatte leider nur knapp 40 cm. 
Betretene Gesichter, Schweigen......
" die vädammde Fischreiher "
Also schnell das Feindbild gewechselt.
" Datt dä sich sunne jruuße Hecht hölt "
" Un ooch die janze Forelle "
" Ah watt, dä hätt sich im Schlamm vebuddelt "

Nun, ich denke die wahren Fischreiher standen in dem Moment alle um die Fischbütten herum und hatten Gummistiefel an. Zwar gab es keine Fangbegrenzungen, aber dennoch schien der Besatz zum großen Teil herausgefangen worden zu sein. So groß war der Teich ja dann auch wieder nicht. Sicher hat auch der eine oder andere KArpfen den Weg in eine Küche gefunden. 
Wie auch immer, scheinen manche Angler ein selektives Gedächtnis zu haben. Gute Fangtage landen maximal im Kurzzeitgedächtnis, schlechte werden im Langzeitgedächtnis verankert. In Summe heißt´s dann, wir fangen nix. Und, ganz wichtig, ein Feindbild muss her. 

Anderes Beispiel, ähnlicher Teich. Diesmal aber ein Vereinsgewässer. Trotz regelmäßigem Besatz wurde nix gefangen. Es wurde dann auch angezweifelt, ob die für den Besatz angegebenen Gelder wirklich in Besatz verwandelt wurden oder in den Taschen des Vorstands verschwanden. 
Der Teich wurde abgelassen. Zum Vorschein kamen Fische in Hülle und Fülle. Karpfen, Schleien, Zander, Hechte und Forellen. Letztere nicht gar so viele. 
Betretenes Schweigen in der Runde.

Soviel zur subjektiven Einschätzung von Fischbeständen und Horrorgeschichten über Unterwassermonster.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da hast Du was mißverstanden. Die jüngere Entwicklung des Rheins ist ganz und gar nicht peinlich. Das Wasser ist weniger belastet, die Fische weitestgehend gesund und man kann dort wunderbar und mit Erfolg fischen. Nur die Massenfänge früherer Zeiten sind wohl vorbei. Aber die brauch ich auch nicht mehr.




Ralle: 
nein, MIR ist das peinlich, das ich den Vater Rhein noch nie gesehen habe!!!


----------



## rallye-vid (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Ich bin letztens über diesen Artikel gestolpert:

Weibchenboom bei Österreichs Fischen

Könnte ja überall vorkommen und auf Dauer den Bestand reduzieren..


----------



## TJ. (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Ich hab mich mal stundenlang in gewisse hier angesprochene Themengebiete Reingelesen.

Zum Thema Lachs und das Ablaichen dieses.
und auch das Laichproblem insgesammt trotz sauereren wassers findet ihr Hier

Auf der Seite gibt es noch viele viele interessante Studien


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ralle:
> nein, MIR ist das peinlich, das ich den Vater Rhein noch nie gesehen habe!!!


 
Das ist wirklich peinlich, lässt sich aber ändern. Ich meine so ein Tag mähen, ein Tag angeln oder zwei oder............


----------



## captain-sparrow (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

|wavey: zusammen,
schönes Thema, aber Meise , das du den Rhein noch nicht gesehen hast. Flieg mal hin!!

Ich will mal etwas Philosophisches dazu beitragen.

Veränderungen??

Es heißt auch hier im Thema immer "der Mensch und die Natur".
Der Mensch ist Natur, oder kommen wir von einem anderen Planeten.
Was aber bedeutet das nun. Wenn der Mensch etwas verändert in der Natur hat es die Natur selbst getan (Mensch=Natur).

Wenn also nun die Natur in ein Ungleichgewicht geraten ist durch den Mensch und der Mensch wiederum eingreift um das Gleichgewicht oder besser den gewünschten Zustand wieder herzustellen oder glaubt den besten Zustand zu kennen und will den herstellen, dann ergibt sich ja folgende Logik
(Mensch=Natur, Verursacher des Schadens ist der Mensch= also hat die Natur was verändert, der Mensch verändert erneut oder stellt wieder her= Mensch=Natur, Natur hat sich selbst geholfen=Veränderung durch Natur).

Ich will das jetzt mal nicht auf die Spitze treiben aber da gibt es bestimmt Konstellationen wo wir eine Endloskette draus bilden könnten.

Im Tenor gilt für mich jedoch: Mensch = Natur.
Ich bin nichts besseres, sondern Teil des Sytems.

Geht man in der Zeit zurück an den Urknall, so hat sich in der Natur ständig etwas verändert.
Mal schnell, mal sehr langsam.
Die Dinos wurden schnell durch einen Meteoriteneinschlag vernichtet (mal vorausgesetzt die Theorie stimmt). Da hätte der Dino machen können was er wollte, das Ende konnte er nicht verhindern.

Dann hat sich der Mensch entwickelt (durch die Natur und ist wohl auch deshalb Teil der Natur). und hat seitdem einiges verändert. Anderes hat aber die Natur auch selber gemacht ohne den Menschen.

Nun verändert sich die Welt doch eigentlich jeden Tag. Früher hat man auch geglaubt die Banken wären seriös und man könnte IHNEN das Geld anvertrauen.
Und jetzt gitb es Krisen über Krisen und jede Menge Horrormeldungen. Veränderungen!!

So sehe ich das auch mit den Fischen. Veränderungen wird es immer geben, ob mit Mensch oder auch ohne. Und wenn der Mensch nicht mehr ist, dann wird sich auch in der Fischwelt immer noch was ändern. Denn auch hier wird es Tiere geben die versuchen die Herrschaft über ihr Gebiet zu bekommen und zu behalten und so automatisch andere Arten verdrängen, Katastrophen usw.

Ist der Mensch also wirklich schlecht für die Natur?

Mei Fazit: Jede Veränderung hat mit Sicherheit auch was Gutes. Und der Mesch muss nicht immer ein schlechtes Gewissen haben. Wir sind die Natur.

Man muss Veränderungen auch einfach mal akzeptieren auch wenn man sich einen andern Zustand wünschen würden.

Ich mach jetzt aber mal Schluss. Ich glaube da könnte man ein ganzes Buch drüber schreiben, soviel Gedanekn schießen mir bei diesem Thema durch den Kopf.

Schluss jetzt. Hoffe es war nicht zu lang.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Axel:

Dann schreib doch drauf los! Man liest doch gerne die ein oder andere Seite so kurz vorm Einschlafen....|schlaf:

Zu deinem Gedankengang vom Menschen und der Natur:
Der Mensch als Teil der Natur?
Ja und Nein. 
Ja, weil wir köperhafte Wesen sind, "zusammengezimmert" aus denselben Molekülen wie alle Lebewesen neben uns. Insofern unterscheidet uns wirklich nichts von der Ameise oder dem Ameisenbären. In diesem Sinne sind wir wirklich ein Volk unter vielen anderen. Nach unserem Tode werden wir wie alles andere in der Natur auch optimal wiederverwertet und letztlich "zu Staub zerfallen".
Nein, weil wir Dinge in einer Art manipulieren, wie es in der Natur sonst nicht passiert. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Gentechnik, sondern ganz banale Dinge: Wir schreiben Bücher, sehen uns Filme an...., wir schauen sogar darauf, ob uns der Teller _gefällt_, von dem wir essen. Das macht uns nicht besser als den Rest der natürlichen Welt, aber anders. Wir machen uns sogar über "Gott" Gedanken, in welcher Form auch immer.
Um im Gleichnis zu sprechen: Wir sind die einzigen, die den Apfel der Erkenntnis probiert haben und in hohem Bogen aus dem Paradies geflogen sind. 
_Ein Teil der Welt_, aber gleichzeitig reflektieren wir, indem wir _auf die Welt_ schauen.
Oh Gott, nun wirds aber gewaltig metaphysisch. Aber egal, vielleicht könnt ihr jetzt wenigstens gut schlafen...
|rolleyes


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Ist der Mensch also wirklich schlecht für die Natur?



Nein, der Mensch interessiert die Natur nicht. Der Mensch macht maximal seine Natur kaputt die ihn ein überleben oder gutes Leben sichert.

Auch wenn er dabei andere Lebensformen auslöscht so werden diese durch neue ersetzt.

Soll heissen morgen knallts auf der Welt und alles uns nützliche Leben nicht mehr da,der Natur ists Wurscht da es neue Lebenformern aus den Überbleibseln hervorbringt.

Dann müsste schon die Sonne explodieren oder der Sauerstoffgehalt duch natürliche Ereignisse auf gänzlich lebensfeindliches Niveau sinken um alles Leben zu zerstören. 

Und das wird der Mensch nicht schaffen können da er daran selber sterben würde was ein Überleben anderer nicht hochentwickelter Lebensformen aber weiter ermöglicht.

So jetzt weiter Cod4 gezoggt :q


----------



## gufipanscher (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Ich möcht dem Philosphen auch noch nen Gedankengang mitgeben, bevor er sein Buch zuende schreibt.... #6

Auch wenn der Mensch Teil der Natur ist, ist er in der Lage die Welt an nur einem Tag zu zerstören. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Tierart dies könnte.... Auch nicht, wenn alle Wiederkäuer zeitgleich zu allen Offnungen Luft ablassen würden.

gruß Jul


----------



## Hefti (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Moinsen
In der Ems (Höhe Lathen, nördliches Emsland) haben wir seit ein bis zwei Jahren auch Probleme mit dem Welsbestand, der förmlich explodiert ist. Außerdem ist auch der Rapfen gewaltig auf dem Vormarsch.
Um die Welsproblematik zu bekämpfen hat der Verein Schonzeit und -maß aufgehoben und jeder gefangene Wels muss gemeldet werden. Pro Wels bekommt man dann 10€ Kopfgeld.(bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das Kopfgeld noch aktuell ist)
Ansonsten halt die typischen Veränderungen Aal wird immer weniger, Zander lief auch schon mal besser, aber dafür sind der Hecht und scheinbar auch die Barbe auf dem Vormarsch.
Warum das so ist? 
Beim Zander wird die zunehmende Klarheit des Wassers wohl verantwortlich sein und damit wohl auch für das erhöhte Hechtvorkommen. Die Gründe für den allseits bemerkten Aalrückgang wurden ja schon an anderen Stellen zu genüge diskutiert und dürften wohl bekannt sein.
Bei Wels und Rapfen nehme ich mal an, dass das mit dem wärmeren Klima zu tun hat.
Verdammt, jetzt hab ich Bock ans Wasser zu fahren und meine Rute zu schwingen.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Hansen fight (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Moin
Ist ein echt Spannendes Thema hier.
Insbesonders der Link zu den Atlantischen Lachsen fand Ich 
Interesant.
Ich kann mich erinnern das wir als Jungs in verschiedenen
Teichen und Tümmpeln angelten u.a in einem Moorteich
wo es große und kräftige echte Karauschen gab,also die mit
den schwarzen Fleck an der Schwanzwurzel ,in diesem Teich wurde wenig geangelt weil es auch schwer war dort ranzukommen. In anderen Teichen oder Tümpeln gab es auch Karauschen Schleie u.a.auch Goldkarauschen aber halt nicht diese bestimmten kräftigen. In einem Tümpel gab es keine Karauschen sondern die so ähnlich aussahen das waren die Giebel. Irgendwann gab es dann Angelausflüge 
an die Alster von wo wir dann Brassen ,Barsche u. Plieten in die Teiche setzten und auch diese Giebel die es sonst nur in einem Teich gab. Es dauerte gar nicht lange da gab es kaum noch Karauschen sondern ganz viele Giebel noch später dann 
wurden die giebel auch weniger und die Plieten wurden zur echten Plage. Die großen Kräftigen echten Karauschen die wir so liebten waren verschwunden.
Was Ich damit sagen will ist das wir die Stämme ( Gene ) gemischt haben. Die Plieten konnten sich in den Teichen durchsetzen. Irgendwann haben wir einen Teich mit Netzen abgefischt und die Plieten verbannt. Aber den Bestand so wie er früher war den gab es nicht mehr.;+

Mein Angelverein hatte vor etlichen Jahren einen Teich gekauft in dem es in den Anfängen Richtig große Schleien
ja Rekordschleien gab. Dann wurde neu besetzt und was passierte die Schleien wurden immer kleiner. |evil:Vieleicht kein gutes Beispiel mit den Schleien da die auch viel Zeit brauchen um Abzuwachsen.
Aber wer kennt nicht ähnliche Beispiele wo gut gemeinte Besatzpolitik ins Gegenteil umkehrte.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Aber wer kennt nicht ähnliche Beispiele wo gut gemeinte Besatzpolitik ins Gegenteil umkehrte.




Kenn ich. Wir ersticken hier irgendwann in Karpfen. Das ganze folgt auch einer bestimmten Logik: Die meißten hier mögem Karpfen als guten Speisefisch (ich auch) und er ist vor allem eines, nämlich billig....
Also wird er besetzt, und zwar massiv.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



dtnorway schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte das auch so sein. Wie Du ja weist ist der Zander kein Einheimischer Fisch. In jedem Gewässer sollte der Hechtbestand höher sein als der der Zander!




Wie schon erwähnt wurde, mein Flüsschen gehört zum Donaueinzugsgebiet (NÖRDLICH des Weißwurstäquators!). Bei uns war der Zander schon immer heimisch. Zander und Hecht teilen sich das Gewässer brüderlich. Das Wasser ist zumindest in den Sommermonaten recht trüb (aber von guter Qualität), was dem Zander entgegenkommt. Die Wörnitz zieht unbegradigt ihre mäandernden Bahnen, mit Standplätzen in Hülle und Fülle, da hat auch der Hecht was davon. Also so gesehen verdrängt da keine Fischart die andere. 

Allerdings wird zumindest in unserem Teilstück die Zanderpopulation kleiner. Wenn ich es mir überlege, von einer "Population" kann man eigentlich gar nicht mehr reden. Auch logisch, denn viele Angler fischen auf relativ wenig Wasserfläche (das Flüsschen ist so 20 Meter breit) und von einem regelmäßigen Zanderbesatz kann keine Rede sein (zu teuer), Bei uns kann sich ein Bestand an Zielfischen nicht selbst regulieren, betrachtet man den Befischungsdruck.
Am Waller liegt der Niedergang des Zanders nicht. Ein anderes Stück einige Kilometer stromauf ist ein Privatwasser. Dort fischen auf 5 km Länge vielleicht 3 Angler und die sprechen von einer "Zanderverseuchung" (auch so ein saublöder Begriff). Leider ist die Wörnitz alle paar Kilometer durch eine Mühle oder Wehranlage zerstückelt, Fischtreppen sucht man vergebens.


----------



## LAC (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

So ist es,
ich muss ralle immer wieder recht geben, z.b. bei den fischteichen und den gedanken der angler. Die angler machen sich halt was vor, wenns nicht mehr läuft und dann kommen wirklich die verrücktesten geschichten zum vorschein.

Seitdem die umweltpolitik vor jahrzehntn einzug gehalten hat, können wir ja vom glück reden dass in den deutschen fließgewässern wieder fische vorhanden sind, ein dank der angelvereine, die förmlich pionierarbeit geleistet haben - die wasserqualität hat sich drastisch verbessert - und fast alle fließgewässer haben eine güteklasse von zwei bis drei, wo alle fischarten drin leben können. Dieses muss aber nicht heißen dass sie sich vermeheren können, denn durch gewässerverschmutzung sowie -ausbau stand ein großer Teil der autochthonen ( einheimischen) fischfauna in den 80ger jahren in NRW in ihrer existenz bedroht. Von den 42 heimischen arten, standen rund 50% in einer gefährdungskategorie, die ich nachfogend aufliste.

Ausgestorben oder verschollen
Vom aussterben bedroht
Stark gefährdet
Gefährdet.

Ich möchte anhand der bachforelle. nur ein besispiel nennen, denn gerade dieser beliebte angelfisch wurde zwar durch besatzmaßnahmen von angelvereinen gestützt, jedoch konnte er sich nicht überall vermehren, wobei ich die fischteiche gar nicht anschneide. Bedingt durch schadstoffeintragung aus der luft (saurer regen) und anderen neg. beeinträchtigungen, mußte sie als gefährdet angesehen werden. 
Die hauptverbreitung der bachforelle in NRW, ist im südöstlichen teil, wobei ich die eifelregion mal ausschließe. Gerade dieser südöstliche teil (sauerland) wo auch die A 45 - die als sauerlandlinie bekannt ist - über die höhenkämme gebaut wurde, traten probleme auf, die sich u.a. auch negativ auf die bachforelle auswirkten. D.h. dort wurde im winter die bahn mit salz gestreut, dass der mensch dort frei fahrt hat. Problem ist, das zur zeit der schneeschmelze auch die bachforelle laicht und zwar in den kleinen nebenbächen die von den höhen kamen - wo die autobahn lag. Nun können bachforellen zwar salz vertragen, jedoch nicht ihr eier, die sie reichlich bewedeln, damit sich keine substanzen darauf ablagern und sie mit sauerstoff angereichert werden. Bei salz hat aber dieses tätigkeit der forelle keine wirkung und wenn die schneeschmelze eintrat, verpilzten sie und die natürliche vermehrung unterlag großen gefahren.

Selbst in der heutigen zeit - 25 jahre später - kommen noch ähnlich gelagerte fälle vor. Beispiel: bei uns in dänemark bemüht man sich den helt (eine maränenart /schnäpel) zu stützen durch zuchtmaßnahmen, da ihr laich von einer ockerschicht überzogen wird, die aus den entwässerungsgräben der felder von den bauern abgetragen wird. 

Nun könnten wir uns jeden fisch vornehmenn - wir finden was und bei den meeren landen wir bei der berufsfischerei , zuchanstalten usw. usw. 

Sehe ich die ganzen bebauungen der talauen, es sind wichtige ökologische gebiete, die zwar von seiten des ministeriums als schützenswerte bereiche angesehen werden, die städte sie jedoch als bauland betrachtet haben, dann beißt sich hier die katze im schwanz. Normal wirken sie wie ein schwamm, bei hochwasser saugen sie wasser auf und geben es langsam wieder ab. All dieses ist ja nicht mehr gegeben es wurden betonplätze und die wasserbauingenieure machen sich nur noch gedanken, wie kann ich mein flusßabschnitt vom hochwasser befreien - mit steinschüttungen macht man es , sie sind nicht erlaubt, jedoch in notfällen darf man sie anwenden. Sie haben immer einen notfall, da sie nicht ökologisch denken können und als ing. nur steine und zement kennen und so wird dann ein fliessgewässer langsam zum kanal ausgebaut damit das wasser schnell abfließen kann und sie sind es, dass die welle immer größer wird - so groß, dass in den unteren fließgewässerabschnitten, kostbare kunstgegenstände absaufen, häuser mit schlamm begraben werden und tausende menschen sich damit befassen, wie man mit sandsäckchen diese vernichtung etwas lindern kann. Die namen der städte sowie gebiete wo millionen an geldern verschlungen werden sind ja bekannt, wer sie nicht kennt, hat nichts verpasst, beim fernsehen läuft es als serie, die jährlich ausgestrahlt wird und immer spannend ist.

Es ist eine recht komplexe angelegenheit, die von ort zu ort anders gelagert ist und sich einige angler gar nicht vorstellen können.

Nun kann man anhand der farbe nicht sagen ob es ein gutes gewässer ist, das quellwasser ist klar und gut, jedoch artenarm, es kann auch verseucht sein, dann ist es klares gift - anders muss man einige seen in den nordische ländern betrachten - als die hochschornsteinpolitick noch das sagen hatte - waren es klare gewässer, jedoch tote. 
In einem "normalen" fluß - mit seinen verunreinigungen- können etwa zehntausende verschiedener chemischeer verbindungen nebeneinander vorkommen. Nun wurde der rhein angeschnitten - jahrzehntelange bemühungen können durch einen kleinen schaden der industrie vernichtet werden über nacht, da muss sich der farbton nicht verändern. Der schweizer chemieunfall vor jahren, war jedoch sichtbar, er hatte ein farbton und an den ufern lagen tote fische. Eine kleine unsichtbare menge wäre gar nicht aufgefallen - und ich möchte nicht wissen was dieser chemieunfall an schaden angerichtet hat. Denn ein lachs im rhein, hat ja einen wert, ich sehe nicht den verkaufswert, sondern was man bis jetzt für ein tier ausgegeben hat, er hat eine beachtliche summe verschluckt, etwa den wert von james bond bekannten filmauto, wobei die ehrenamtlichen stunden der angelvereine und anderen helfer nicht mitgerechnet sind. 

Ein normales fliessgewässer reinigt sich selbst, da ein ökologisches gleichgewicht da ist, es wird sich im laufe von jahrtausenden sicherlich verändern auch der fischbestand, jedoch passt es sich immer der region und zeit an. Ein mensch kann es in kürzester zeit verändern oder sogar auslöschen mit knopfdruck.
Hoffe ja nicht das es ein philosoph macht, denn dann können wir nicht mehr philosophieren - was ich liebe. (kleiner scherz am rande)
Bei einer veränderung z.b. wenn man nährstoffe ins gewässer einleitet, wirken sie sich positiv auf bestimmte lebewesen im wassr aus, jedoch insgesamt auf das fließgewässer gesehen negativ, da das gleichgewicht nicht mehr vorhanden ist, indem sich diese lebewesen expolsionsartig - durch die nahrung - vermehren und dem wasser sauerstoff entziehen, die jedoch einige tiere brauchen, da sie räuber sind und diese im schach halten, damit diese explosion nicht passiert. Wenn einer sich mit der makroskopisch biologische feldmethoden zur wassergütebeurteilung von fließgewässern auskennt, kann sich ein bild machen, was ich hier poste. Es kann je nach menge des eintrages, bis zum fischsterben im fließgewässer kommen bzw. dass es biologisch zusammen bricht, wobei da auch noch leben drin ist und wenn wir es trinken würden, verrecken wir und sind tot und in uns lebt es weiter.

In kleinen mengen ist es zwar auch negativ, kann aber aus der sichtweise des anglers als positiv gesehen werden bzw. sich entwickeln, denn er kann mit futter fische locken, dieses kann soweit gehen dass am ebro in spanien z.b. wo eine hähnchenfabrik ihre ganzen abfälle ins wasser leitet - die angler förmlich auf den rücken der fische den fluß überqueren können und sich als gott fühlen können, denn es ist ein eldorado für menschen die dicke fische fangen wollen.
In der nähe von la spezia in italien, ich glaube es war in tellaro, da wurden reichlich meeräschen von den hohen klippen am hafenbereich von anglern gelandet - ich habe mich darüber gewundert - es waren kapitale brocken und normal halten sie sich in seichten gebieten auf, wo sie förmlich grasen können. Man konnte sie auch nicht sehen da sie nicht an der oberfläche mit brot geangelt wurden.

Als ich mir die stelle beim tauchen genauer mal angesehen habe, da wurde das wasser dort sehr trübe und papierfahnen zogen vorbei - ich tauchte förmlich in der scheixxe, denn das kanalisationsrohr endete dort - die fisch standen förmlich vor dieser futtermaschine und einige schwammen tief ins rohr, damit sie den ersten dicken happen sich reinziehen konnten. Für angler war es ein idealer fangplatz - nun werden einige sagen ähh, das würde ich nicht angeln - ich auch nicht - aber reichlich standen dort und fingen fische, die dann in den kleinen kneipen verkauft wurden.

Man muss da ja auch nicht angeln, aber abends eine schöne gebratene meeräsche - die kann man sich doch mal gönnen,- sie schmecken vorzüglich und ich sah immer welche die am fisch essen waren.

Wobei es eine sauerei ist, die entsorgung einer stadt so vorzunehmen. Heute hat es sich sicherlich geändert, jedoch kann ich zig stellen nennen, wo es noch üblich ist.
Das fängt bei den fliessgewässern an, ich habe sachen aufgedeckt, da waren mehrere häuser falsch angeschlossen, d.h. ihre fäkalien liefen im bach haben jedoch jahrzehntelang abwassergebühren bezahlt - da sieht man wie die zuständigen gemeinden arbeiten.

Warum die eine oder andere fischart verschwindet oder zunimmt, kann man nicht veralgemeinern, da spielen mehrere faktoren eine rolle, die alle etwas bewirken können, die man nur durch eine untersuchung feststellen kann. 
Ein angler jedoch, der zustänig ist für den besatz, der sollte wenigsten die heimischen fischarten kennen, und die arten, die in einem gewässerabschnitt sich wohl fühlen, denn die gewässerabschnitte sind aufgeteilt nach leitfische, sowie den fischbestand seines gewässers kennen. Eine fangstatistik deckt sie nicht auf, denn die zeigt nur an, welche fische entnommen wurden, wobei diese auch nicht immer stimmen muss - ich hoffe ich spreche keine angler damit an.|supergri da die fischwilderei nicht berücksichtigt ist, so ist es.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Als ich mir die stelle beim tauchen genauer mal angesehen habe, da wurde das wasser dort sehr trübe und papierfahnen zogen vorbei - ich tauchte förmlich in der scheixxe, denn das kanalisationsrohr endete dort - die fisch standen förmlich vor dieser futtermaschine und einige schwammen tief ins rohr, damit sie den ersten dicken happen sich reinziehen konnten. Für angler war es ein idealer fangplatz - nun werden einige sagen ähh, das würde ich nicht angeln - ich auch nicht - aber reichlich standen dort und fingen fische, die dann in den kleinen kneipen verkauft wurden.



Über so etwas ähnlich Anregendes :q kann ich auch berichten...
Mein hier schon vielzitierter und vielgeschundener Bach mündet schließlich in die Wörnitz und dient auf dem letzten Kilometer als Vorfluter der lokalen Kläranlage. Nun wurde diese erst vor ein paar Jahren auf den neuesten Stand der Technik gebracht. Das Wasser dieses letzten Kilometers ist biologisch in Ordnung (man vergisst da leicht die toxische Kompenente!!!). Früher aber....:q:q....wurden am Wörnitzzufluss Aale gefangen, und zwar übermäßig gute Stückzahlen. Die Kohlmeise war ja auch mal jung und wollte mit Massenfängen posen. Also eines Abends ran an die Stelle und 10, 11 Aale gefangen. Bald wurde geräuchert und der erste Bissen sollte der letzte sein...

Ich habe mir damals am nächsten Tag den Kilometer Bach NACH der Kläranlage mal genauer angesehen. Papier..., Pampe, ...irgendwelche Fäden....Pfui Deibel!
Nun werden keine Fäkalien mehr eingeleitet und es beißen auch kaum noch Aale mehr im Zufluss. Das ist mir aber tausendmal lieber als die Sauerei vergangener Tage.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Der Beitrag von LAC zeigt sehr schön die Komplexität dieses Problems. Und all das potenziert sich u.U. mit jedem kleinen Eingriff, jeder kleinen Veränderung.

Das Meeräschenbeispiel ist Göttlich.

Würde man nun hingehen und die Abwässer nicht mehr einleiten, könnte man sicher einen starken und ziemlich drastischen Rückgang der Meeräschenbestände feststellen.
Es würde dann sicher nicht lange dauern bis irgendjemand z.B. anhand eines alten Videos ( um mich mal auf einen bestimmten Beitrag zu beziehen ) von den guten alten Zeiten spricht. Nicht wissend, dass es ein Sch##ßproblem ist. 

Zur Klimaerwärmung glaub ich nicht, dass da enge Zusammenhänge mit der Welspopulation bestehen. Merkbare Veränderungen der Wassertemperatur dürften weitere, spürbare Konsequenzen haben und sich nicht nur auf den Wels beziehen.
Vielleicht ist unter uns einer, der sich mit Welsen und deren Fortpflanzung auskennt. Möglicherweise ist hier auch ein zurückgehen des Salzgehaltes oder anderer Komponenten viel entscheidender. Dazu fehlt mir das Fachwissen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Es ist hochkomplex und eigentlich ganz einfach. 
Die Natur selbst erfährt beständige Veränderung und alles Leben passt sich an. Der Mensch als recht stures Tier neigt zwar dazu, an Gewohntem festhalten zu wollen bzw. die Erinnerung an "bessere Zeiten" zu glorifizieren, letztlich spielt das für den Fortgang des Lebens im allgemeinen keine Rolle.

Man muss sich mal überlegen: Manche weinen aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ihre Zielfische anderen Arten weichen müssen (oder einfach nur schwieriger zu fangen sind als früher ), und gleichzeitig steht fest, dass aufgrund der Kontinentalverschiebung das gesamte Mittelmeer mehrmals in der Erdgeschichte austrocknete und dies in unbestimmer Zukunft auch wieder passieren wird. Ein wenig mehr Gelassenheit angesichts solcher Dimensionen wäre durchaus angebracht.

Obgleich das uns natürlich nicht davon befreit, uns Gedanken über die Natur und menschliches Fehlverhalten zu machen. Nur, würden wir uns häufiger bewusst machen, wie klein wir eigentlich sind, wäre so manche Umweltproblematik niemals entstanden.


----------



## gufipanscher (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

@ Kohlmeise,
du hast schon Recht, aber deine Grundaussage bezieht sich auf lange Sicht. Von dem her ist alles gut und wir brauchen uns um die ferne Zukunft keine Gedanken machen, denn auch wenn wir die Welt komplett zerstören würden, würde sich hier irgendwo wieder Leben entwickeln.
Doch wenn wir an Morgen denken sind nur wir in der Lage, gewisses Leben am laufen zu halten. Soll heißen, nur wir sind in der Lage Prozesse mehr oder weniger auf Knopfdruck auszuführen, wofür die Umwelt Jahrhunderte benötigen würde.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Soll heißen, nur wir sind in der Lage Prozesse mehr oder weniger auf Knopfdruck auszuführen, wofür die Umwelt Jahrhunderte benötigen würde.



Nicht unbedingt. Es gab in der Erdgeschichte Vulkanausbrüche unvorstellbaren Ausmaßes, deren Auswirkungen die Durchschnittstemperaturen auf Jahrzehnte hin um mehrere Grade gesenkt haben. Vergleichbares könnte nichtmal die größte Atombombe leisten.
Aber ich gebe dir natürlich recht. In der Natur passieren diese Dinge scheinbar blind und ohne jede Absicht. Vielleicht fällt uns nächste Woche ein Meteorit auf den Kopf, wer weiß?
Bei den menschlichen Handlungen bekommt das ganze noch eine moralische Komponente. Wenn ein Vulkan ausbricht, mag das teilweise auch etwas faszinierendes an sich haben. Wer die Explosion einer Atombombe als faszinierend empfindet, der tickt wohl nicht ganz richtig.
Dem Menschen steht es frei, über Recht und Unrecht zu entscheiden und dementsprechend zu handeln.

Dennoch hat der Mensch nicht die "Verantwortung" für die Welt. Die Schöpfung funktioniert recht gut ohne ihn und braucht beileibe keinen Oberhirten, der auf seine Schäfchen achtgibt. Oder man könnte auch sagen: Momentan hat der Mensch die Verantwortung dafür, die Verantwortung irgendwann wieder ablegen zu können....

Aber spätestens jetzt wirds wieder richtig kompliziert oder auch ganz einfach, je nachdem wie man es sieht...
:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Die Natur selbst erfährt beständige Veränderung und alles Leben passt sich an. Der Mensch als recht stures Tier neigt zwar dazu, an Gewohntem festhalten zu wollen bzw. die Erinnerung an "bessere Zeiten" zu glorifizieren, letztlich spielt das für den Fortgang des Lebens im allgemeinen keine Rolle.
> 
> .


 
Das ist wohl wahr.

Ich sehe die eigentliche Problematik hier in der differenzierung.
Wir nehmen ständig Veränderungen in der Umwelt wahr. Wir bewerten sie danach, wie diese für uns selbst von Nutzen oder Schaden sind. Und wir differenzieren ob sie uns unmittelbar betreffen bzw. in unserem unmittelbaren Umfeld geschehen ( Kohlmeises Bach, Meine Orchideen ) oder ob sie im Land " Ganzweitweg " stattfinden. 

Interessanterweise scheinen die " Ganzweitweg " Veränderungen ein größeres Interesse auszulösen, als die vor der eigenen Türe. Insbesondere dann, wenn diese Veränderungen globale Ausmaße haben ( können ).
Man sollte natürlich vor globalen Veränderungen nicht die Augen verschließen, aber es scheint oft, dass dadurch die Augen vor dem Problem im eigenen Umfeld verschlossen bleiben.

Würde jeder Mensch vor seiner eigenen Türe die Augen offenhalten und ggfs. die notwendige Zivilcourage dagegen anzugehen, ließen sich viele große Veränderungen entscheidend beeinflussen. 

Da kommt man aber oft an das zweite Problem, nämlich die Einschätzung einer Veränderung. Ist die jetzt gut oder schlecht ? Was im ersten Moment schlecht erscheint ( Meeräschenschwund, Rhein ) kann bei näherer Betrachtung als durchaus positiv bewertet werden. 
Ich glaube noch nicht mal, dass dazu wissenschftliche Kenntnisse von Nöten sind, um die Grundrichtung zu bestimmen. Man muß sich halt für einen Moment von den eigenen Wünschen und Gewohnheiten trennen und die Sache mit Verstand angehen. Und um diesen Verstand zu schärfen, muss man sich mit der Natur beschäftigen.
Das kann z.B. sein, dass man eine Blume nicht nur schön findet, sondern sich fragt warum blüht die grade hier. Und wo blüht sie noch. Und welche Lebewesen könnten davon profitieren. So kann man sich schrittweise ein Verständnis für die Zusammenhänge und eine Einschätzung von Veränderungen aneignen. Und dazu brauch es keine Birkenstockschuhe oder Schafswollpullover. 

Langfristig in erdgeschichtlichem Denken wird die Menschheit dadurch nicht gerettet. Aber man kann sich vielleicht ein schöneres, angenehmeres, interessanteres persönliches Umfeld schaffen. Und Millionen positive persönliche Umfelder ergeben ein ganz schön großes Gebiet. 

Ich engagiere mich schon einigermaßen in Sachen Naturschutz. Ich bin nicht bange zu sagen, dass ich es aus eigenem Interesse mache, und nicht um irgendwelchen Generationen in ferner Zukunft eine intakte Natur zu hinterlassen. Das ist ja um so mehr automatisch die Folge, je mehr Menschen aus egoistischen Gründen ein wenig mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Aktivität investieren.


----------



## TRANSformator (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Interessant, ja vielleich sogar schon ein bischen amüsant finde ich, dass der Mensch die Natur unter allen Arten der Erde mit Abstand am negativsten beeinflußt, sich gleichzeitig aber als einziges Lebewesen der Erde immer wieder als Retter der Erde aufspielen will....Was, wenn es garnichts zu retten gibt?

Nehmen wir mal an, wir würden uns genau wie alle anderen Lebewesen verhalten? D.h. uns solange vermehren und von der Erde zehren, bis das einfach nicht mehr funktioniert. Logischerweise findet dann eine natürliche Regulierung oder aber auch ein komplettes Aussterben der Art statt. Ds ist den Dinosaurieren und tausend anderen Arten so ergangen. Entweder nehmen den Platz dann andere Lebewesen ein oder eben nicht. An sich wäre das auch völlig egal, allerdings schafft der Mensch es in der Hinsicht nicht, völlig praktisch zu denken. Diese ganzen Diskussionen sind doch eh nur vom Egoismus des Menschen geprägt, dabei geht es niemals um Rettung der Erde, sondern nur um das eigene Wohl. Wir beurteilen das Ganze immer nur aus unseren relativen, subjektiven menschlichen Perspektive. Dabei vergessen wir leider viel zu oft, dass wir auf die Gesamtheit gesehen nur einen Hasenpups darstellen (leider will das die Mehrheit nicht wahrhaben, wir sind schließlich was besonderes).

Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und behaupte, dass es völlig egal wäre, wenn alle Arten dieser Erde aussterben würden (uns eingeschlossen). Nur uns (den unwichtigen Hasenpups) würde das interessieren.Vll geht morgens die Sonne nicht mehr auf, vll gibts den ganzen Planeten nicht mehr und trotzdem läuft die Zeit weiter. Aber selbst die Zeit ist relativ. Sicher stelle ich damit alles in Frage und viele werden mit dieser Sichtweise nicht viel anfangen können, weil es schmerzlich wäre zu erkennen, dass man selbst keine Bedeutung hat. Zum selben Ergebnis kommt man übrigens, wenn man sich die Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens stellt, denn auch dort ist alles relativ und mehr oder weniger zufällig........so ich könnte noch stundenlang philosophieren, muss nun aber leider abwaschen und putzen, sonst gibts Lack von meiner besseren Hälfte#h.

Gruß


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Aber selbst die Zeit ist relativ. Sicher stelle ich damit alles in Frage und viele werden mit dieser Sichtweise nicht viel anfangen können, weil es schmerzlich wäre zu erkennen, dass man selbst keine Bedeutung hat. Zum selben Ergebnis kommt man übrigens, wenn man sich die Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens stellt, denn auch dort ist alles relativ und mehr oder weniger zufällig........so ich könnte noch stundenlang philosophieren, muss nun aber leider abwaschen und putzen, sonst gibts Lack von meiner besseren Hälfte#h.
> Gruß




Richtig! Oder auch nicht! Statt Zufall könnten wir einfach auch den Begriff "Schicksal" einsetzen und schon verändert sich unsere Sichtweise um 180 Grad. Wer weiß letztlich schon, was die antreibende Kraft ist?

Aber egal ob Zufall oder Schicksal. Nichts davon enbindet uns von der Forderung, dennoch Gutes von Bösem, Richtiges von Falschem unterscheiden zu müssen. Trotz des Pendelns zwischen den Polen und im Bewusstsein der Gefahr, die von den Extremen ausgeht - wenn es drauf ankommt, müssen wir  entscheiden, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei.


----------



## TRANSformator (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Aber egal ob Zufall oder Schicksal. Nichts davon enbindet uns von der Forderung, dennoch Gutes von Bösem, Richtiges von Falschem unterscheiden zu müssen. Trotz des Pendelns zwischen den Polen und im Bewusstsein der Gefahr, die von den Extremen ausgeht - wenn es drauf ankommt, müssen wir  entscheiden, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei.



*Menschlich* gesehen sicherlich richtig, aber wie immer auch eine relative (schönes Wort:q) Aussage, da die Unterscheidung von Gut und Böse eine vom Menschen erfundene Problemstellung ist.
Was ist denn böse und was ist gut? Das kommt immer auf die persönliche Prägung an und ist nebenbei abhängig von der egoistischen Sichtweise
Ob wir im Ernstfall entscheiden müssen, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich würde eher sagen, dass im Ernstfall einfach der Zufall bzw. das Schicksal in Form der Natur entscheidet. Man sieht imemr wieder, wie hilflos der Mensch ist, wenn die Natur auch nur ansatzweise ihre Kräfte walten lässt.
Übrigens ist Schicksal bzw. Zufall ein tolelr Begriff, den Menschen erfunden haben. Gibts sowas oder nicht?


----------



## bobbl (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Vergesst in Fließgewässern die Pille(n) nicht!|uhoh:



Ernsthaft?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



bobbl schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?




Da gabs mal ne Untersuchung zu. Muscheln glaube ich. Oder Krebse? Egal, jedenfalls bildeten viele männliche Individuen mit der Zeit zusätzliche weibliche Geschlechtsorgane aus.
Ich sags ja, wir stehen unter der Knute....
:q


----------



## LAC (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

TRANSformator
mit deinen zeilen
------------
Nehmen wir mal an, wir würden uns genau wie alle anderen Lebewesen verhalten? D.h. uns solange vermehren und von der Erde zehren, bis das einfach nicht mehr funktioniert.
--------------

Das machen wir bereits, wir sind auf dem wege, wobei wir nicht wie bei den tieren gegner haben, da wir ja an letzter stelle stehen in der kette. 

Nun können wir mit der erde sowie lebewesen machen was wir wollen - da wir ja unser gehirn entwickelt haben und es einsetzen können - ein knopfdruck genügt. 

Das ist ein problem, denn bei den menschen hat sich das gehirn nicht gleich entwickelt, da sind die einen, die mensch und natur schätzen, die anderen, die die natur ausschlachten,  weil sie vorteile dadurch haben und die anderen - die ganz schlauen - haben schon kanibalistische gedanken, indem sie nicht nur die natur ausschlachten sondern auch ihre mitmenschen fertig machen -damit sie zurecht kommen, was beim schlachten endet. 

Ob das alles was mit der hitze zu tun hat


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Da gabs mal ne Untersuchung zu. Muscheln glaube ich. Oder Krebse? Egal, jedenfalls bildeten viele männliche Individuen mit der Zeit zusätzliche weibliche Geschlechtsorgane aus.
> Ich sags ja, wir stehen unter der Knute....
> :q



Da geht es um Fische.

Mensch und Natur, Mensch in der Natur, Mensch versus Natur.

Ein Thema mindestens so alt wie die Aufklärung. Ich empfehle mal zur Lektüre Dürenmatt oder Goethe, wissenschaftliche Publikationen braucht es dafür gar nicht.


----------



## Doc Plato (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

@ Kohlmeise He he ... und morgen wachste mit Körbchengröße DD auf:m



Um nochmal auf den Rhein und die langsam aber sicher sich immer weiter verbessernde Wasserqualität zu kommen...
Wels nimmt zu (?), Zander ab (?), Aale werden weniger, Kesslergrundel aufm Vormarsch, riesengroßes und mittlerweile auch erfolgreiches Lachsprogramm..... Ich will meinen Gedanken noch nicht aussprechen... Was meint IHR, in welche Richtung könnte sich der Fischbestand im Rhein mittelfristig, sagen wir mal ca 10-30 Jahre, verändern?


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Was meint IHR, in welche Richtung könnte sich der Fischbestand im Rhein mittelfristig, sagen wir mal ca 10-30 Jahre, verändern?


 

Gute und interessante Frage.

Das einzige was m.M. nach sicher ist, ist dass der Lachs auch in 30 Jahren noch eine absolute Ausnahme bleibt. In Zeiten schrumpfender Energiereserven wird Wasserkraft eine zunehmende Rolle spielen und spätestens wenn der Gürtel ganz eng geschnallt werden muß, spielt der Lachs eine untergeordnete Rolle. Außerdem ist sein Überleben nicht ( nur ) vom Rhein abhängig, sondern vielmehr von den Laichmöglichkeiten. Und da sehe ich ebenfalls schwarz.

Ob und wie sich das Ökosystem Rhein entwickeln wird, kann man gar nicht abschätzen. Zu viele Faktoren beeinflussen das. 
Und jederzeit kann einer der Chemiegiganten am Rhein die Erfolge vieler Jahre in ein paar Stunden nichtig machen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Um hier auch mal was sinnvolles anzubringen:


Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Da gabs mal ne Untersuchung zu. Muscheln glaube ich. Oder Krebse? Egal, jedenfalls bildeten viele männliche Individuen mit der Zeit zusätzliche weibliche Geschlechtsorgane aus.


Das gibt´s durchaus auch mehrfach bei Fischen:
http://www.fischnetz.ch/content_d/publ/Publications/TPs/Bernet_00_11_Ovotestis.pdf
http://www.eawag.ch/publications/eawagnews/www_en53/en53d_printer/en53d_suter_p.pdf
http://www.bkfv-fcbp.ch/News/Th-See/Bund_170306.pdf
Zum gleichen Thema könnte ich noch englischsprachige Literatur bieten - steht aber nicht viel anderes drin (außer dass es um Fische der Themse geht).

Ferner gibt es auch weitere Literatur zur Veränderungen von Fischbeständen aufgrund äußerer Einflüsse:
http://www.admin.ch/aktuell/00089/index.html?lang=de&msg-id=1130
http://www.bve.be.ch/site/bve_gsa_gwq_seen_berbro_thusee_felchengonaden.pdf
http://www.itpa.vetsuisse.unibe.ch/fiwi/html/de/4_1_2_weiter.html
Etc. pp. ...

Das ganze Thema ist noch nicht einmal ansatzweise umfassend untersucht. Das sind alles nur winzige Bruchstücke des Scherbenhaufens, der sich heute "Gewässerveränderung" nennt!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das einzige was m.M. nach sicher ist, ist dass der Lachs auch in 30 Jahren noch eine absolute Ausnahme bleibt.


Da bin ich aber nicht so sicher wie Du!


----------



## Blauzahn (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Ein sehr interssantes Thema Steffen #6

Meine bescheidene Meinung dazu ist folgende:

Am besten und sinnvollsten ist es die Veränderung an einem Fließgewässer zu rekonstruieren bzw. zu beobachten, da hier die "Selbstreinigung" unserer Fehler und Vergehen besser funktioniert als an einem stehenden Gewässer. 
Zudem können wir über Artenwandel in unseren Gewässern im besten Fall nur einen sehr geringen Zeitraum, etwa den eines Lebensalters (ca.60-70 Jahre) beleuchten, meist jedoch einen noch kürzeren Zeitraum, aus der Erinnerung heraus, von sagen wir 20-25 Jahren. In der Entwicklung und Veränderung der Natur, ihrer Arten in Bezug Aufkommen, Verbreitung etc. sind jedoch größere Zeiträume heranzuziehen um eine fundierte Aussage zur Thematik "Veränderung" zu treffen.
Wir kratzen sozusagen nur an der Oberfläche und versuchen aus unserer subjektiven Empfindung heraus eine Erklärung zu finden, bzw. diese kausal abzuleiten.
Unbestritten ist der Einfluß durch Industrialisierung z.B. durch Einleitung giftiger Stoffe, welche zum tlw. Ausrotten ganzer Fischbestände führen können. Bestes Beispiel ist da mein Hausgewäser, die Zwickauer Mulde.
Durch zahlreiche Industriebetriebe wurde zu DDR-Zeiten extrem Schindluder mit diesem Fluß getrieben so das dieser 1989 faktisch ohne Leben war. 

Über einen längeren Zeitraum betrachtet spielen jedoch weitere Faktoren eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle auf den Artenwandel. Betrachtet man allein die Veränderung von (unverbauten) Flußläufen durch ständige (lange Zeiträume betrachtet) Veränderungen in Bezug auf Fließgeschwindigkeit, Gewässertiefe (Verlandung/Ablagerungen) sowie veränderte Orographie wird deutlich, dass sich ein Fluß schon enorm  in seinen Vorraussetzungen für Fischart XY verändern kann.
Auch sind klimatologiosche Einflüsse nicht unerheblich und hierbei meine ich Klima im Sinne einer Zeitspanne von 200.. 300 Jahren relevant, welche die eine oder andere Veränderung bewirken können.*
*
Ich habe dazu ein wenig in meiner Wetterchronik "geblättert" und auf die Schnelle mal ein paar Beobachtung kopiert, welche doch eine gewisse Veränderung in und an "meinem" Fluß erahnen lassen.

*1540*
.....
In              diesem Jahr wurden in der Mulde auch viele Lachse gefangen.
......

*1635*
Am              17. Mai wurde beim Fischen in der Mulde ein Biber gefangen.

*1730*
Eine              eigentümliche Naturerscheinung war ein großes Fischsterben              in der Mulde, vermutlich ausgelöst durch Abwässer des              königlichen Vitriolwerks Graul bei Schwarzenberg.

*1746*
In              diesem Jahr wiederholte sich zu Anfang Oktober (wie vor 16 Jahren)              das seltsame Fischsterben in der Mulde. Acht Tage lang war die bläulich              gefärbte Oberfläche des Flusses mit kranken und toten              Fischen bedeckt, von welchen indes die armen Leute ohne üble              Folgen aßen.

Wenn es jemanden interessiert kann er hier auch noch einen kleinen Einblick in die klimatologischen Veränderungen, Hochwasser, Eisfahrten, Unwetter bzw. anderer Extremerscheinungen bekommen, welche ganz klar zeigen, dass es früher (also vor z.B. 400..500 Jahren) auch schon warme Winter, kalte Sommer, Unwetter etc. gab.

Oben aufgeführte Einträge sind sicherlich nicht repräsentativ und betrachten nur ein kleines Gebiet in Deutschland, jedoch relativiert die Betrachtung eines bedeutend längeren Zeitraumes unsere subjektiven Empfindungen schon ein klein wenig, als des aus unserer Erinnerung heraus vergleichsweise geringen...  #h

René


----------



## Karpfenfreak 21 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären warum es immer weniger Zander und Barsche im Rhein gibt. Meiner Meinung nach sind es die Kochtopfangler schuld weil Zander und Barsch so schmackhaft sind. Ich habe auf meine Meinung ordentlich viel Kritik bekommen vielleicht ist es ja beides schuld Wasserqualitäts entwicklung die den Zandern und Barschen nicht gefällt und Kochtopfangler. Petri Heil euch allen     Gruss Heiko


----------



## Locke4865 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

@Karpfenfreak 21
Komische Frage bei deinen Namen


----------



## Pinn (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf den Rhein und die langsam aber sicher sich immer weiter verbessernde Wasserqualität zu kommen...
> Wels nimmt zu (?), Zander ab (?), Aale werden weniger, Kesslergrundel aufm Vormarsch, riesengroßes und mittlerweile auch erfolgreiches Lachsprogramm..... Ich will meinen Gedanken noch nicht aussprechen... Was meint IHR, in welche Richtung könnte sich der Fischbestand im Rhein mittelfristig, sagen wir mal ca 10-30 Jahre, verändern?



Ich beobachte die Entwicklung der Fische im Rhein seit Ende der 70er Jahre. Damals hatte ich wirklich keine Lust, im Rhein zu angeln! Ich konnte mir damals kaum vorstellen, dass in dieser stinkenden und chemikalienbelastete Brühe Leben möglich sein sollte. Es gab einen passenden Spruch: Im Rheinwasser kannst du Fotos entwickeln...

Bis mich einmal ein Angelfreund - ein begeisterter Stipper - überredete, nach Feierabend für eine oder zwei Stunden am Rhein bei Duisburg zu angeln. Dort könne man Fische fangen wie sonst nirgendwo!

Er hatte mir vorher mitgeteilt, welches Gerät ich brauche: eine unberingte 4m-Stippe mit durchgehender 16er Schnur, 2g Strömungspose, 12er Vorfächer mit 14er Haken, einige Kilo schweres mit Lehm gemischtes Grundfutter, Setzkescher, Stiefel, Unterfangkescher und die damals wie heute beim Stippen obligatorische Sitzkiepe. Köder die damals noch erlaubten signalrot eingefärbten Maden 

Sein wichtigster Tipp: Wenn ein Kohlekahn oder Schleppverband vorbeifährt, immer auf der Sitzkiepe sitzenbleiben! Sonnst isse weg und treibt Richtung Holland! Und der Wellengang ist meistens nicht so hoch, dass dir das Wasser in die Stiefel läuft...

Ich war neugierig geworden und so kam es zu meinem ersten Angeln am Rhein. Und da ging total die Post ab! Ein Angeln wie ich es vorher noch nie erlebt habe! Fast jeder Wurf in die Futterbahn ca. 6m vor mir brachte einen Biss auf den in Grundnähe in 80cm (!) Tiefe angebotenen Köder. Fast jede Drift in starker Strömung ein Biss! Also 1 - 5 Sekunden nach dem Auswerfen! Und nicht nur eine Fischart, sondern wechselnd alle damaligen "Standardfische" in unterschiedlichen Größen.

Das waren Brassen, Rotaugen, Güstern, Ukeleis, Barsche, Kaulbarsche, Aale, Rotfedern und viele Gründlinge.

Diese Angelergebnisse ließen sich bis zum Ende der 80er Jahre regelmäßig reproduzieren. Der Rhein war voller Fische und Angeln im Rhein an den richtigen Stellen mit den richtigen Methoden schon richtig stressig, nämlich echte Maloche ohne die Zeit für eine Zigarette oder 'ne Flasche Bier. 

Und eine andere Tatsache ist wichtig: Die Rheinfische waren absolut ungenießbar und teilweise sicher auch gesundheitsschädlich. Von offiziellen Stellen wurde vor dem Verzehr von Rheinfischen gewarnt und der Handel mit Rheinfischen war verboten. Der Phenolgeruch des Rheinwassers des übertrug sich auf die Rheinfische, was ich bei meinen seltenen Kostversuchen von zubereiteten Fischen meiner Angelfreunde in dieser Zeit  deutlich bemerkt habe.

Und noch eine unappetitliche Erscheinung dieser Zeit ist mir deutlich im Gedächtnis haften geblieben: Fast jedes größere Rotauge und Güster und fast alle Brassen hatten ekelig blutige Geschwüre an den Flanken, auch außerhalb der Laichzeit. Daran sind sie nicht gestorben, aber ich habe sie immer als ungenießbar eingeordnet und deshalb zurückgesetzt.

Pralles, aber krankes Fischleben im Rhein vor ca. 30 Jahren!

In den letzten drei Jahrzehnten ist die Verschmutzung durch organische Substanzen und die Schadstoffbelastung des Rheins erfreulicherweise stark zurückgegangen. Das erkenne ich ganz unwissenschaftlich an meiner gesehenen (anstatt gefühlten) Sichttiefe des Wassers und an seiner Geruchlosigkeit.

Wo früher eine Sichttiefe von maximal 15 cm war, kann ich heute bei günstigen Lichtverhältnissen 1,5 m in das Wasser reinschauen.

Fische haben zwar ein kleines Hirn aber offensichtlich gutentwickelte Augen!

 Ihr Flucht- und Abstandsverhalten wird sich instinktiv den geänderten Verhältnissen im Wasser angepasst haben, so dass sie nicht mehr so leicht wie früher in Ufernähe zu fangen sind. Ich habe mich da glaube ich anglerisch auch etwas weiterentwickelt und bin den Fischen gefolgt. Wo ich früher gestippt habe, feeder ich heute. Geht auch und man braucht weniger Anfutter.

Wie es mit dem Rhein weitergeht, ist wirklich eine spannende Frage. Eins steht für mich fest: Je sauberer der Rhein umso weniger Fische! Damit kann ich als Rheinangler aber sehr gut leben!

Und ganz spannend ist für mich die Frage nach dem Sinn und Zweck der Wanderfischprogramme rund um den Rhein. Ich sach mal Lachs für die Sieg und Aal für Lippe und Ruhr hört sich erstmal vernünftig 
an, aber man muss das verdammt nochmal genau im Auge behalten, um sicherzugehen, dass dahinter nicht nur kommerzielle Interessen stehen. Zumindest beim Aalschutz geht es in der EU darum, den Interessen der Berufsfischer gerecht zu werden.

Über angelbare Lachse im Rhein würde ich mich auch nicht ärgern. Aber die müssten erstmal stabile und reproduktionsfähige Populationen bilden. Ob das gelingt, weiss ich nicht.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Doc Plato (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gute und interessante Frage.
> 
> Das einzige was m.M. nach sicher ist, ist dass der Lachs auch in 30 Jahren noch eine absolute Ausnahme bleibt. In Zeiten schrumpfender Energiereserven wird Wasserkraft eine zunehmende Rolle spielen und spätestens wenn der Gürtel ganz eng geschnallt werden muß, spielt der Lachs eine untergeordnete Rolle. Außerdem ist sein Überleben nicht ( nur ) vom Rhein abhängig, sondern vielmehr von den Laichmöglichkeiten. Und da sehe ich ebenfalls schwarz.
> 
> ...



Das mit den Energiereserven ist so eine Sache. Aber ich kann mir trotzdem schlecht vorstellen das am Rhein Wasserkraftwerke aus dem Boden schießen. Es wird immer mehr für Lachse gemacht. Renautierungsmaßnamen, Fischtreppen werden gebaut, es wird weiter besetzt und Aufsteiger wurden ebenfalls viele registriert. 
Mögliche Chemieunfälle lasse ich draussen.

Ich bin jetzt mal kackedreist und behaupte, vorrausgesetzt die Maßnahmen laufen so weiter oder werden intensiviert, das in ca. 20 Jahren der Lachs im Rhein in gesunden Stückzahlen wieder heimisch ist. 
Die blöde Kessler Grundel passt ja schon mal auf den Speiseplan.... 

Aber würde in diesem Fall mit den jetzigen heimischen Fischarten nicht ein gewisser Konflikt entstehen? 

Aale sind merklich weniger geworden, viele Angler sprechen von einem Rückgang der Zander. Eine Folge der immer besser werdenden Wasserqualität.... ? Ja, ich denke schon. 
Wenn ich aber auf der anderen Seite gucke wie viele Zander z.b. unsere Boardis Zesch, Waller und Zandekalle 08 im Rhein gefangen und zurückgesetzt haben.... oh man... schwierig....Wie isn das in der Saale, nach Veit´s Fangstatistik müsste man ja theoretisch zu Fuß auf dem Rücken der Fisch das Gewässer überqueren können;+ 

Ich bin jetzt verwirrt 

P.S.: Pinn #6

Über angelbare Lachse würde ich mich auch seeehr freuen!


----------



## LAC (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Da gabs mal ne Untersuchung zu. Muscheln glaube ich. Oder Krebse? Egal, jedenfalls bildeten viele männliche Individuen mit der Zeit zusätzliche weibliche Geschlechtsorgane aus.
> Ich sags ja, wir stehen unter der Knute....
> :q


 

Kohlmeise und sundvogel 
nur eine kleine einlage zwischendurch

Im fernsehen habe ich auch mal etwas von den muschikrebsen gesehen, kann aber nicht mehr genau sagen wo sie rumlaufen und welches land an der spitze liegt - ich glaube der asiatische bereich ist gut bestückt damit 

Bei der zucht von fischen ist es einfacher, da arbeitet man im vorfeld mit elektroschocks - dann entstehen nur noch weibliche individuen - sehr ertragsreiche tiiere und man braucht nur noch ein männchen um weiter zu produzieren, bis man zu zweifeln beginnt und sich fragt, ist es noch ein fsch.

Im aqarium da hatte ich mal ein schwertträger weibchen, da fummelten alle dran rum, bis es auch mal fummeln wollte, da wurde es ein männchen.


Betreffend der frage zum rhein glaube ich schon, dass die fischfauna sich dort verändern wird, im laufe der nächsten jahrzehnte und sich den gegebenheiten anpassen wird, wobei ich nicht sagen kann wie sie aussehen wird. Die wissenschaftler veruchen ihr bestes, wobei sie über den knopfdruck keine kontrolle haben.

Wenn man den rhein mal durchleuchtet, wie er durch die gewässerverschmutzung in den 70iger jahren aussah, dann kann man in der heutigen zeit vom erfolg sprechen, denn die geässergüte ist gut und der fischbestand hat sich auch positiv entwickelt. Nun kann man es nicht vergleichen, als der rhein noch ein reines fischgewässer war, der maifisch bzw. Alse (Alosa alosa) war ja früher förmlich der brotfisch der berufsfischer - dieser heringsartige fisch schwamm bis basel ist jedoch inzwischen ausgestorben. Im Jahre 1868 wurden in holland 269.297 kg und noch 19o4 im bezirk düsseldorf 4.481 kg gefangen, die letzten fänge stammen von 1949 von 61,5 kg. Es laufen mit dieser fischart unterschiedliche projekte - auch hier in dänemark - da er im bereich ringköbig - fjord immer noch vorhanden ist. In den unterläufen der weser, ems sowie rhein, wurden inzwischen einige fänge registriert. Warten wir mal ab, wie es weitergeht.

Der stör, der ja auch mal im rhein bis basel und die ems bis nach rheine wanderte ist ausgestorben. Der letzte stör wurde in NRW in rees-lüttingen 1942 gefangen. 1884 wurde einer von etwa 3 m in werdohl /lenne gesichtet, man hat ihn mit gewehren gejagt. In der weser fing man zei störe zur gleichen zeit etwa, einer wog 3 1/2 zentner. Ausgestorben ist auch dieser fisch.

Beim lachs, der ja auch ein brotfisch der berufsfischer war, lag die höchste fangmenge in den jahren von 1898-1925 bei 6143 stück im jahre 1907 mit einem durchshnittsgewicht von 10 kg. In den jahren 1945 - 49 elebte der lachsfang nochmal einen aufschwung, kam aber dann auch zum erliegen. Auch dieser fisch war ausgestorben.
Es ist also noch ein langer weg, bis dieser bestand erreicht ist. Mit dem länderübergreifendem lachsprogramm - welches ja förmlich in der sieg begann, dort wurde pionierarbeit geleistet, sie haben erfolge zu verbuchen aber auch fehlschläge erlitten, jedenfalls hat man darus gelernt und es waren die pioniere - ich ziehe den hut vor diesen wissenschaftlern und anglern.  Inzwischen ist es ein europäisches - sehr medienwirksames - projekt und wie ich schon erwähnt habe - das einzeltier hat einen beachtichen wert. Erfolge werden ja verbucht, wir müssen abwarten, denn ein lachs der nur wenige km z.b. in den fließgewässern der skjern au wandert - denn hier ist ein jahrtausend alter stamm noch vorhanden - der muss etwas mehr gas geben, wenn er im rhein basel ereichen will. Es ist ein kleiner schwachpunkt und einige experten stehen nicht dahinter,  die zeit wird es zeigen, wobei ich die sache poitiv sehe und mit schwund ist zu rechnen - denn wenn einer den knopf drückt, ist jahrzehnte lange arbeit für die katz gewesen. 

Die ellritze z.b, kam in der lenne in solchen mengen vor, dass die fischer sie in salz einlegten und bis ins siegerland karrten um sie dort zu verkaufen.
Wenn man den angelvereinen sagt, diese tiere müssen auch besetzt werden, damit ein ökologisches gleichgewicht erzielt wird, dann lachen sie und sagen das ist rausgeschmissenes geld, da man sie nicht essen kann. Ich habe mich gerade für diese kleinfische stark gemacht und oft in den gumpen bei überschwemmungen zig tausende gerettet bzw. elektrisch abgefischt, wenn grosse baumaßnahmen anstanden - da befasst sich ja kaum einer mit
So ist es - jedoch als köderfich auf hecht war er immer gut.

Ich glaube, das mittelfristig - in den nächsten 3o jahren - der rhein einen noch besseren fischbestand als heute aufweisen kann. Experten versuchen es zu erzielen und die ersten erfolge werden verbucht. Schaue ich die letzen 40 jahre zurück, und sehe das gesamte gewässersystem rhein, dann kann man ja nur positiv berichten, angefangen von der wasserqualität, schleifung von wehranlagen, fischtreppen usw. bis zum jetzigen fischbestand. Was will man mehr verlangen - es müssen ja erst die voraussetzungen geschaffen werden, damit sich die fische wohlfühlen - das geht nicht von heute auf morgen und hat nicht etwas mit fische reinwerfen zu tun, das wird genug gemacht in den teichanlage - ihre erfolge lese ich hier genug in form von hilferufe.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das mittelfristig - in den nächsten 3o jahren - der rhein einen noch *besseren* fischbestand als heute aufweisen kann.


Und eben diese Wertung ist ja ansichtssache! Besser, na klar! Aber "besser" für wen? Besser für die Wasserwirtschaft? Den Berufsangler? Besser für den Angler an sich? Für den Zanderangler? Den Lachsangler? Oder besser für die Natur?

Dass der Fischbestand sich ändern wird ist absehbar. Allein durch die Veränderung des Nährstoffniveaus wird sich vieles ändern - es wird z.B. einfach deutlich weniger Gesamtfischmasse im Rhein geben. Aber ob besser oder nicht, wird sich so abschließend nicht klären lassen... irgendwer wird sich immer benachteiligt fühlen. :g


----------



## bobbl (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Da gabs mal ne Untersuchung zu. Muscheln glaube ich. Oder Krebse? Egal, jedenfalls bildeten viele männliche Individuen mit der Zeit zusätzliche weibliche Geschlechtsorgane aus.
> Ich sags ja, wir stehen unter der Knute....
> :q



Hat der Vatikan nicht vor kurzem behauptet, dass die Auswirkungen der Pille auf die Umwelt Männer impotent machen


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Das mit den Energiereserven ist so eine Sache. Aber ich kann mir trotzdem schlecht vorstellen das am Rhein Wasserkraftwerke aus dem Boden schießen.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt mal kackedreist und behaupte, vorrausgesetzt die Maßnahmen laufen so weiter oder werden intensiviert, das in ca. 20 Jahren der Lachs im Rhein in gesunden Stückzahlen wieder heimisch ist.
> Die blöde Kessler Grundel passt ja schon mal auf den Speiseplan....


 
Ich hoffe inständig, dass ich mich irre und Ihr Recht habt. 
Eine gewisse Skepsis bewahre ich mir dennoch. 

Die Grundel ist sicher ein prima Futterfisch. Blöd ist nur, dass die auch selbst futtert. |rolleyes

Wie auch immer, ich finde den Rhein heute wesentlich besser als früher und wenn es nur so bleibt, wär´s für mich schon in Ordnung. Wenn´s besser wird, prima.


----------



## LAC (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und eben diese Wertung ist ja ansichtssache! Besser, na klar! Aber "besser" für wen? Besser für die Wasserwirtschaft? Den Berufsangler? Besser für den Angler an sich? Für den Zanderangler? Den Lachsangler? Oder besser für die Natur?
> 
> 
> FoolishFarmer,
> ...


----------



## Doanaplantscha (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Im fernsehen habe ich auch mal etwas von den *muschikrebsen* gesehen, kann aber nicht mehr genau sagen wo sie rumlaufen und welches land an der spitze liegt - ich glaube der asiatische bereich ist gut bestückt damit


 
Haben die die Japaner gezüchtet? |kopfkrat 

Wie die wohl aussehen? Ich glaub da schmeiß ich einen
davon in unseren Gartenteich! 
Hast du mal ein Foto davon? |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Pinn (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Ich sehe es etwas anders, egal was dahinter steckt, um projekte zu realisieren benötigt man geld. Wenn es richtig aufgezogen wird, rollt es.
> Das ist einfacher gesagt als getan,
> Deshalb betrachte ich dieses länderübergreifend lachsprojekt, welches - ich habe es ja schon erwähnt - sehr medienfreundlich ist, aber auch reichlich geld kostet als gut, egal was da hinter steckt oder wo die gelder her kommen, sonst würde es an dem gewässesystem rhein noch schlechter aussehen, das kommt der natur zugute vielleicht auch dem angler - jedenfalls ist ja der phenol geruch schon mal verschwunden.



Das ist ein sehr schönes Argument, über das ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht habe! Man sollte immer auch das das Positive an solchen Projekten wie Lachs 2000 oder den europäischen Wanderfischprogrammen sehen. 

Ich neige dazu, solche Programme nur an ihren deklarierten Zielen zu messen. Und ob die Ziele erreicht werden können, stellt sich erst nach vielen Jahren raus...

Aber die Sichtweise von LAC beeindruckt mich, weil sie viel positivere Ausblicke vermittelt als mein "kleinkarierter" Blick auf die erklärten Ziele dieser Projekte und ihre Erfolgsaussichten. Danke LAC! |wavey:

Ich will das mal auf meine Art sagen: Selbst wenn das mit der Wiedereinbürgerung des Lachses in die Hose geht und die Aalbestände weiter abnehmen, werden diese Programme einen ökologischen Nutzen haben. Und der ist sicher höher zu bewerten als ein Lachsfilet oder ein Räucheraal.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## bobbl (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ein sehr interssantes Thema Steffen #6
> 
> Meine bescheidene Meinung dazu ist folgende:
> 
> ...



Der Link ist super, echt verblüffend wie wechselhaft das Wetter früher war (Frost im August)
Danke.


----------



## boilie24 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Der Link ist ja wirklich interressant. Ich stamme aus der Gegend.
Vielen Dank.#6


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

Habe da was interessantes gefunden:

http://kleve.de/kommunen/kleve/www....ff5e725c3c1fe1aec1256d9200604ad6?OpenDocument


----------



## LAC (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Artenwandel in deutschen Gewässern*

@ doanaplantscha

Ich habe leider kein foto davon, es wurde im fernsehen ausgestrahlt, jedoch habe ich sie mir genau angesehen und die erkennungsmerkmale eingeprägt, damit ich sie auch im dunkeln -durch tasten- erkennen kann um kein fehler zu machen, wenn einer das licht aus macht im forschungszimmer, um mich zu ärgern. 
Obwohl sie alle fast gleich aussahen, war es nicht schwer sich die erkennungsmerkmale einzuprägen - ich habe größere probleme mit deinen namen- den lese ich nun schon zwanzig mal und mache mir immer noch gedanken.:q 
ich glaube du planscht auch gerne in flüsse.:vik:

@ Pinn

Werner, ich sehe auch die ziele, die ja sehr hoch gesteckt sind, jedoch mit den namen lachs als zugpferd, kann man schon was bewegen. Beim namen lachs - sieht man ein juwel.
Hätte man sich für den maifisch eingesetzt, der ja auch ein wanderfisch ist - würde nicht ein euro fließen. 
Ich kenne die anfangszeiten des lachsprojektes an der sieg und des öfteren habe ich mich mit den wissenschaftlern der landesanstalt für fischerei über dieses projekt unterhalten, sie kannten sich bestens aus. Ich war fasziniert und sie haben ein pilotprojekt gestartet, jedoch hatte man noch nicht das wissen über die wiedereinbürgerung des lachses, wie man es heute hat. Sie haben sich förmlich abgestrampelt, erfahrungen gesammelt sowie große erfolge erzielt, da ja einige markierten fische geangelt wurden bzw.zurück kamen. 
Hätte man zu der zeit, dieses länderübergreifende lachsprojekt ins leben gerufen, hätte ich dem projekt keine chance gegeben, 
An der Sieg jedoch, hat man vor ort weiter gearbeitet und sich über den kleinsten erfolg gefreut, dieses geht nur mit den richtigen leuten, im kleinen kreis und mit ehrenamtlichen helfern.

Heute frage ich mich, wie dieses lachsprojekt 2000 und jetzt länderübergreifende zustande gekommen ist, ich glaube nicht, dass es von seiten der pioniere an der sieg ins leben gerufen wurde. Es kann gut möglich sein, dass einige gesehen haben, dass an der sieg etwas passiert und auch funktioniert und nun jemand mal richtig zugeschlagen hat. Egal welcher grund dahinter steckt, ob sie es für unsere natur machen oder eine chance gewittert haben, sich damit auch noch einen namen zu machen, kann ich nicht sagen, wäre mir auch egal. Wichtig ist nur, dass sie wege gehen im rahmen des gesetzes, dass auch ein politischer druck dahinter steht und das die gelder fließen, damit es ins rollen kommt - das hat ja schon bestens geklappt und der erste erfolg kann gebucht werden, wobei ja weiter erfolge auch erzielt wurden, denn die lachszählungen sehen doch gut aus.

Ich sehe hier kein problem mehr, der lachs wird eines tages durch dieses projekt im rhein wieder anzutreffen sein - auch in guten stückzahlen.
Die gefahr sehe ich woanders, dass durch den lachs, explosionsartig sich in den köpfen einiger menschen etwas verändert hat, sie sind momenatn noch gar nicht sichtbar, haben jedoch schon den lachs als kapital registriert. Es sind nicht die wenigen, die ihn als bereicherung in der natur ansehen, es sind die, die vom lachs befriedigt werden, durch geld oder lust. Das fängt bei der flußfischerei an, wo die holländer den besten platz einnehmen, geht über die meeresfischerei und landet zum schluss beim angler, der zwar träume hat, jedoch kaum was anrichten kann. Dann kommt nur noch die fischwilderei. 

Die anderen gefahren, wie chemieunfälle, schiffsunfälle usw. lasse ich mal draußen, die können immer passieren.

Diese gruppe sehe ich als großes problem an, da sie trotz schutzmaßnahmen des lachses, welche fangen werden und für jeden gefangenen lachs - es sind erfolgslachse - reichlich lachse dafür einsetzen müssen - wo man jahre wartet muss - ob sie sich zum efolgslachs entwickelt haben. In meinen augen, ist es ein wesentlicher grund, dass man dieses projekt nur langfristig betrachten darf. Und sollte man nach jahren feststellen, dass vor den toren geräubert wird, da die erfolgszahlen rückgängig sind, dann werden ganz harte auflagen gemacht, bzw. fallen hohe strafen an, wenn man sie erwischt. Jedoch ist ein knick in der efolgsbilanz, die weiter jahre bedeuten.

Nun wede ich sicherlich von einigen anglern beschossen, weil ich sie dort eingereiht habe, jedoch habe ich ja erwähnt, sie werden kaum schaden anrichten, denn ein lachs am haken zu bekommen, das stellt man sich so einfach vor, jedoch sieht es ander aus. In unseren dänischen flüssen geht es etwas schneller, da sie nicht die länge des rheins haben, die chance ist größer, da der lachs auf seine laichwanderung sein fressen einstellt und im unterm lauf noch mal den köder verfolgt, danach sind es nur noch reflexbewegungen, dass er mal danach schnappt - hinzu kommt die breite des flusses, denn unsere auen sind nicht breit. 
Hier mal fangzahlen bzw. ein beispiel aus dem kopf. 
Am tage als die varde au in dänemark frei gegeben wurde auf lachs, da die schonzeit zu ende war, durften nur einheimische angler am gewässer angeln d.h. sie hatten heimvorteil
Als ich mit dem wagen im bereich der varde au kam, habe ich gedacht auf der brücke wäre ein großer unfall passiert, hunderte von autos standen auf einer schnellstaße rechts und links in den büschen und auf der brücke links und rechts auch noch. Ich wußte nicht, dass es der erste tag war, wo man angeln konnte auf lachs.
Nun habe ich die genauen zahlen nicht im kopf, jedoch meine ich, dass die gefangenen fische aufgeteilt durch die angler bedeutet, dass ein angler 3 monate angeln muss um einen am haken zu bekommen. 
Sicherlich sind unter den anglern einige dabei, die auch 1o stück und mehr im jahr fangen können, aber reichlich, die keinen fangen und mehrere jahre benötigen, deshalb sehe ich keine gefahr von seiten des anglers, da es nicht die skjern oder varde aue ist - sondern der vater rhein.

Gruss otto

Nachsatz
@ docplato
unsere postings haben sich überschnitten - super der link - danke.


----------

